# Whitechapel Megathread: All things Whitechapel!



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 19, 2012)

Kinda weird starting my own bands "megathread" but I'm on this forum like twice a day and I know we have fans on here. With the release of our LTD signature series and our new album coming out this summer I figured it would be a good idea to start a megathread so all questions/comments could be directed towards here.

Have a question ask away and I'll answer it the best I can!


----------



## Into Obsidian (Feb 19, 2012)

First question. Are you looking for a Fourth guitar player...?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 19, 2012)

Into Obsidian said:


> First question. Are you looking for a Fourth guitar player...?



Hahahaha 3 is already too many. Now maybe a second bass player could be heavy....


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kind of a far fetched question but any idea what kind of vocal treatment your engineer used on Chinos vocal part? Was he a good dude to work with? Did he write his part/lyrics or did your vocalist? That song is fucking crushing btw


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 19, 2012)

sol niger 333 said:


> Kind of a far fetched question but any idea what kind of vocal treatment your engineer used on Chinos vocal part? Was he a good dude to work with? Did he write his part/lyrics or did your vocalist? That song is fucking crushing btw



I don't know what Suecof did to the vocal tracks we were sent but the engineer that tracked Chino applied the delay and verb Chino wanted before they sent us the tracks. Phil wrote the lyrics but Chino developed the lyrical pattern. Chino is one of the nicest guys I have ever met and the fact that he is in one of my favorite bands just makes it that much better!


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 19, 2012)

I wholeheartedly approve of this thread


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 19, 2012)

About fucking time! I have some elementary questions if you feel so inclined to answer them. How did you build up your playing to the point you are at now? Like, what bands influenced you (not the other members, just you) the most? Because when I look at my playing and writing, I always hear hints of All Shall Perish (TPOE) and Heaven Shall Burn (Iconoclast/Invictus) type riffing. Just curious to see if you have moments like that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 19, 2012)

So, can you get Ben and Zack on board the forum now? (assuming they're not yet on here already) The more the merrier!


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 19, 2012)

How many breakdowns, is too many breakdowns?


----------



## ItsYaBoyTee (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's a random one for you; did you all ever recover a guitar you lost at a show in Virginia Beach approximately 4 years ago on Labor Day? I was in a band that played that show; and the next day we got a MySpace message from you guys stating that somebody in MCMB saw us walking away with an ESP case and you all were missing an ESP/LTD with a similar case...turns out both myself and my co-guitarist both brought/used LTD's with ESP cases. But yeah, I've often wondered if you guys ever got back the guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 19, 2012)

Why are you the only one capable of creating a sig guitar with non-retard specs?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you remember playing Mayhem Fest in Seattle, 2009, when Gabe was swinging his bass around in circles in the parking lot? I was there. I was the 12 old with the jew-fro chillin with you guys. Best day of my life.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 19, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why are you the only one capable of creating a sig guitar with non-retard specs?



Hahahaha because I actually pay attention to what the people want! Plus I love teles and strats so making a metal 7 string of one of those was just naturally what I wanted/loved.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 19, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Do you remember playing Mayhem Fest in Seattle, 2009, when Gabe was swinging his bass around in circles in the parking lot? I was there. I was the 12 old with the jew-fro chillin with you guys. Best day of my life.



Hahaha I don't remember that but Mayhem was a great time! Can't wait to be on it this year!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 19, 2012)

ItsYaBoyTee said:


> Here's a random one for you; did you all ever recover a guitar you lost at a show in Virginia Beach approximately 4 years ago on Labor Day? I was in a band that played that show; and the next day we got a MySpace message from you guys stating that somebody in MCMB saw us walking away with an ESP case and you all were missing an ESP/LTD with a similar case...turns out both myself and my co-guitarist both brought/used LTD's with ESP cases. But yeah, I've often wondered if you guys ever got back the guitar.



I remember all of that, but no we never got the guitar back :/ so that sucks, but it was so long ago it's water under the bridge now!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 19, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> How many breakdowns, is too many breakdowns?



How many breakdown jokes, is too many breakdown jokes?

At least I feel like we do it tastefully to accent the music and don't just throw a random stupidly slow, off tempo breakdown to be "heavy" like most metal bands do these days.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 19, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> About fucking time! I have some elementary questions if you feel so inclined to answer them. How did you build up your playing to the point you are at now? Like, what bands influenced you (not the other members, just you) the most? Because when I look at my playing and writing, I always hear hints of All Shall Perish (TPOE) and Heaven Shall Burn (Iconoclast/Invictus) type riffing. Just curious to see if you have moments like that.



Man I have writing influences all over the place. Mick Thompson, Stephen Carpenter, Justin Beck (Glassjaw), etc.

I grew up listening to skate punk like NOFX, MXPX, Pennywise, etc. and then got into heavier shit later on in high school like Suffocation, Cannibal Corpse, etc.


----------



## bradthelegend (Feb 19, 2012)

With three guitarists, does your band approach songwriting differently? Do you each come up with different riffs on your own and assemble the song from there? Or do you guys sit down together and write the song?


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 19, 2012)

And just another random one, will you guys ever rerecord the acoustic version of End of Flesh with vocals?! I think that would be fucking awesome.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 19, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> And just another random one, will you guys ever rerecord the acoustic version of End of Flesh with vocals?! I think that would be fucking awesome.



Hahahaha that's doubtful!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 19, 2012)

bradthelegend said:


> With three guitarists, does your band approach songwriting differently? Do you each come up with different riffs on your own and assemble the song from there? Or do you guys sit down together and write the song?



We all demo songs in Logic 9 so we can share Logic sessions and either add on to, or change around each others ideas. We stopped writing in a practice space with all three of us in a room with amps blaring on This Is Exile. It's just too much and not as productive as us working on our own and then joining up together and combining all of our riffs we like into songs.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 20, 2012)

You know theres a multi quote feature right dude?


----------



## themike (Feb 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You know theres a multi quote feature right dude?



That was his last post ever here on SS.org, he is freezing his account at "666 posts".


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 20, 2012)

hahaha woops


----------



## McKay (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you found over the years that your individual writing styles got closer over time or do you still have 'Alex' riffs?


----------



## ByDesign (Feb 20, 2012)

Alex, consider yourself pm'd


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 20, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> How many breakdown jokes, is too many breakdown jokes?
> 
> At least I feel like we do it tastefully to accent the music and don't just throw a random stupidly slow, off tempo breakdown to be "heavy" like most metal bands do these days.


haha just kidding with you man

Though, I think the only breakdown joke I've ever heard was the Emmure/binary code thing.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 20, 2012)

Alex: I've only heard a few of your singles but I really like what I've heard so far. The guy who sings in my band brought you guys to my attention.

I don't own any of your catalog yet.  So whats your and/or the band's favorite album that you guys have released? I figure I'll go pick that one up as a start. 

Also like a lot of us, your new LTD signature 7 is whispering sweet nothings to my savings account.  I like your taste, sir.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 20, 2012)

hey, since the Corruption record, do you guys have any thoughts on doing any more collaborations with other vocalists or guitar players for the new record?


----------



## matt397 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ever think of putting together an album of your solo stuff like what you have on your soundcloud ? Oddly enough I prefer the guitar tone on your solo stuff over what I've heard from the Whitechapel recordings.


----------



## jvms (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello, I'd like to know what is your aproach when you're writting with an 8 String and how you write with 3 guitar players. I bought a Schecter C8 but I'm thinking about trading it for an Ibby UV now, cuz I mainly play Power/Prog/Classic Heavy Metal, and also, Rock, Blues and Jazz, but it seems like I can't write anything good for Prog and Power. How would you do it? Do you have any ideas? And also... can I add you on MSN?


----------



## EndOfWill (Feb 20, 2012)

What songs feature 8 strings, and will 8 strings be used more on the new album?


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2012)

Alex starting his own band's megathread, such an egomaniac.  

Totally kidding, dude, hope you guys are doing well and I'll see you in San Antonio.


----------



## jordanky (Feb 20, 2012)

When's a RWD reunion happening?  I remember seeing that band probably years and years ago in London, KY, I think?


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey would you guys continue on having a more "traditional" Death Metal sound on the next record as apposed to more Core oriented. Not saying that you guys sit around and go "Uh Oh we aren't sounding Death Metal enough" or "Need more breakdowns to be core and true to our fans" crap. It may just come naturally. Just say'n just to see how would this next release would compare to your previous works.

BTW are you going to release that swirly 8 string off Breeding Violence. I know ESP might get a fit since its not black and Steve Vai might file for lawsuit; but, damn is that nice guitar.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 21, 2012)

McKay said:


> Have you found over the years that your individual writing styles got closer over time or do you still have 'Alex' riffs?



You can definitely still tell all of our writing styles apart. Anything that sounds nu metal I probably wrote hahahaha.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2012)

That explains all the rap sections.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 21, 2012)

goldsteinat0r said:


> Alex: I've only heard a few of your singles but I really like what I've heard so far. The guy who sings in my band brought you guys to my attention.
> 
> I don't own any of your catalog yet.  So whats your and/or the band's favorite album that you guys have released? I figure I'll go pick that one up as a start.
> 
> Also like a lot of us, your new LTD signature 7 is whispering sweet nothings to my savings account.  I like your taste, sir.



I think our favorite record collectively is A New Era of Corruption. We all like This is Exile a lot but I feel like A New Era was when we truly developed "Whitechapel" not only sound wise but our image as well.



habicore_5150 said:


> hey, since the Corruption record, do you guys have any thoughts on doing any more collaborations with other vocalists or guitar players for the new record?



I don't think the new album will feature any guest vocalist. We reached out to a few but sadly we couldn't get anything put together.



matt397 said:


> Ever think of putting together an album of your solo stuff like what you have on your soundcloud ? Oddly enough I prefer the guitar tone on your solo stuff over what I've heard from the Whitechapel recordings.



I've definitely thought about doing an 8 string side project much in the vein of the track "8 String Groove" i released a while back, I just have a hard time finding time to dedicate to it!



jvms said:


> Hello, I'd like to know what is your aproach when you're writting with an 8 String and how you write with 3 guitar players. I bought a Schecter C8 but I'm thinking about trading it for an Ibby UV now, cuz I mainly play Power/Prog/Classic Heavy Metal, and also, Rock, Blues and Jazz, but it seems like I can't write anything good for Prog and Power. How would you do it? Do you have any ideas? And also... can I add you on MSN?



Well, I don't play power/prog/or classical heavy metal, so I don't really thing I can help you there. Experiment with different tunings, that may help spark creativity!



EndOfWill said:


> What songs feature 8 strings, and will 8 strings be used more on the new album?



The songs "Devolver" and "Single File to Dehumanization" from A New Era of Corruption feature 8 strings. They are tuned EAEADGBE. No 8 strings on the new album, there was one song I had with an 8 string but we weren't able to complete it and had to abandon it for the record.



CrownofWorms said:


> Hey would you guys continue on having a more "traditional" Death Metal sound on the next record as apposed to more Core oriented. Not saying that you guys sit around and go "Uh Oh we aren't sounding Death Metal enough" or "Need more breakdowns to be core and true to our fans" crap. It may just come naturally. Just say'n just to see how would this next release would compare to your previous works.
> 
> BTW are you going to release that swirly 8 string off Breeding Violence. I know ESP might get a fit since its not black and Steve Vai might file for lawsuit; but, damn is that nice guitar.



I think everyone will be surprised with this new record. Now that we have a new drummer who totally rips there is some stupid fast material on this new album. 240-250 blast beats and double bass, it's pretty ridiculous haha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 21, 2012)

For anyone curious, we are tracking the new record with my LTD signature AW-7 model. We tried out 8 different guitars, including all of our signatures, and even a few Ibanezs loaded with Bare Knuckles/Dimarzios and ultimately after tracking and comparing them all track by track we decided my signature sounded the best.

For amps we are using a Kemper Profiling Amp with a profile that our producer made of an EVH 5150 III, oversized Mesa 4x12 with V30 Celestions, miced with SM57 and Beyerdynamic M 201 microphones. It sounds AWESOME and am stoked on the tone. He might re-amp later on but I doubt it, he loves the tone we've dialed in as well.

The majority of the record is in drop G but there is one song in drop A and one song in B standard. I dig having a few different tunings on the record, kinda helps give their songs their own identity.

This new record is definitely some of the angriest and too the point music we have ever written. I feel like with A New Era our style went a little "artsy" and this record is way more too the point and brutal.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 21, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> For anyone curious, we are tracking the new record with my LTD signature AW-7 model. We tried out 8 different guitars, including all of our signatures, and even a few Ibanezs loaded with Bare Knuckles/Dimarzios and ultimately after tracking and comparing them all track by track we decided my signature sounded the best.
> 
> For amps we are using a Kemper Profiling Amp with a profile that our producer made of an EVH 5150 III, oversized Mesa 4x12 with V30 Celestions, miced with SM57 and Beyerdynamic M 201 microphones. It sounds AWESOME and am stoked on the tone. He might re-amp later on but I doubt it, he loves the tone we've dialed in as well.
> 
> ...



I think its great that you are using your sig, thats awesome! Regarding the Kemper, Ive just recently even paid attention to what it is and my understanding especially from watching Ken's video on it, is that you can basically copy the tone from any amps settings you create. I guess my question is why are you using it instead of the actual EVH 5150 III? Is it because of one or both of the following reasons? That it actual sounds better than the original because it can be eq'ed and modified further? Or that since tracking is done over a series of days, that you can essentially lock in one tone and save it for use at different times rather than risk a knob being adjusted or tubes sounding different and the tone changing on you on the real amp? Is that what the Kemper is all about? Its really that good? Im still becoming aware of what the Kemper does and was just curious why it would be used over the real deal! So basically now I need to get one?


----------



## loktide (Feb 21, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> For anyone curious, we are tracking the new record with my LTD signature AW-7 model. We tried out 8 different guitars, including all of our signatures, and even a few Ibanezs loaded with Bare Knuckles/Dimarzios and ultimately after tracking and comparing them all track by track we decided my signature sounded the best.
> 
> For amps we are using a Kemper Profiling Amp with a profile that our producer made of an EVH 5150 III, oversized Mesa 4x12 with V30 Celestions, miced with SM57 and Beyerdynamic M 201 microphones. It sounds AWESOME and am stoked on the tone. He might re-amp later on but I doubt it, he loves the tone we've dialed in as well.
> 
> ...




awesome. any chance we can get a hold of that kemper profile?


----------



## rogrotten (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a questions that has been on my mind for quite a while. How would you compare Ben Haclerode writing/playing style to kevin's? And actually one more question, that just came to my mind. Do you, Ben (savage) and Zach write all the drum parts or do you just let the drummer come up with the ideas? I say this because I have realized that the drums in some of the song are very "melodic" and follow the guitars very well.


----------



## xeL (Feb 21, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> For amps we are using a Kemper Profiling Amp with a profile that our producer made of an EVH 5150 III, oversized Mesa 4x12 with V30 Celestions, miced with SM57 and Beyerdynamic M 201 microphones. It sounds AWESOME and am stoked on the tone. He might re-amp later on but I doubt it, he loves the tone we've dialed in as well.



What happened to the Herbert (I think It was a herbert atleast) you were gassing for?


----------



## HolidayKiller (Feb 21, 2012)

Any advice on 5150III settings?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Feb 21, 2012)

I think its nice everyone is using the kemper now.
Fractals way of marketing is coming to an end.


----------



## themike (Feb 21, 2012)

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> I think its nice everyone is using the kemper now.
> Fractals way of marketing is coming to an end.


 
You realize Cliff is an evil genius right? The AxeFX II is like the T-1000..... everytime something new comes out he creates the ability to do the same task with the AxeFX II. 

"Tone Matching" Preview


----------



## kris_jammage (Feb 21, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> The majority of the record is in drop G but there is one song in drop A and one song in B standard. I dig having a few different tunings on the record, kinda helps give their songs their own identity.


 

Just wondering what string gauges you used for the Drop G tuning??

Ah and cant wait for the new album, i'm sure its gonna slay!


----------



## trashed (Feb 21, 2012)

first of all, how many hours to you practice a day,
and second, have you considered solos on the new record, or that's not too WC?


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 21, 2012)

^I think "A New Era" had some solos on it.

I don't remember 100%.


----------



## gordonbombay (Feb 21, 2012)

What is your home setup like that you recorded the stuff on soundcloud with? I love that guitar tone, care to drop some knowledge or patches in regards to that tone?


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 21, 2012)

This thread is so effing cool.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 21, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> I think its great that you are using your sig, thats awesome! Regarding the Kemper, Ive just recently even paid attention to what it is and my understanding especially from watching Ken's video on it, is that you can basically copy the tone from any amps settings you create. I guess my question is why are you using it instead of the actual EVH 5150 III? Is it because of one or both of the following reasons? That it actual sounds better than the original because it can be eq'ed and modified further? Or that since tracking is done over a series of days, that you can essentially lock in one tone and save it for use at different times rather than risk a knob being adjusted or tubes sounding different and the tone changing on you on the real amp? Is that what the Kemper is all about? Its really that good? Im still becoming aware of what the Kemper does and was just curious why it would be used over the real deal! So basically now I need to get one?



The Kemper is awesome. It sounds just like the amp and cab miced up in my opinion or sometimes even better because like you said you can EQ it further. For this record it's perfect because we are actually recording guitars and vocals at my house, so instead of having a real amp and cab blaring in my house all day we are able to track DI and it still sounds just as good if not better. We did the drums at Audio Hammer in Sanford, FL and then Mark Lewis traveled up here and has been staying with me while we finish tracking at my house.



rogrotten said:


> I have a questions that has been on my mind for quite a while. How would you compare Ben Haclerode writing/playing style to kevin's? And actually one more question, that just came to my mind. Do you, Ben (savage) and Zach write all the drum parts or do you just let the drummer come up with the ideas? I say this because I have realized that the drums in some of the song are very "melodic" and follow the guitars very well.



Ben's writing style is definitely way more technical than Kevins, Kevin could throw some crazy shit down but some of the drums on this new record with Ben behind the kit are just ridiculous. He's really good and definitely likes to show his dick sometimes hahaha, but he knows when it's best to lay back and chill in the pocket too.



xeL said:


> What happened to the Herbert (I think It was a herbert atleast) you were gassing for?



I personally wanted to use his Herbert profile because I was blown away by it but ultimately Mark thought the 5150 III profile would be the best to sit in the mix. I still want a real Herbert bad now though! Hahaha



HolidayKiller said:


> Any advice on 5150III settings?



Tube screamer in front of the amp with Gain on 0, Tone at 12:00 and Level at 3:00, then Lead channel with Gain on 11:00, Bass at 3:00, Mids at 11:00, Treble at 1:00, and Presence at 2:00



kris_jammage said:


> Just wondering what string gauges you used for the Drop G tuning??
> 
> Ah and cant wait for the new album, i'm sure its gonna slay!



We're using 68, 52, 40, 30, 18, 14, 11



trashed said:


> first of all, how many hours to you practice a day,
> and second, have you considered solos on the new record, or that's not too WC?



We've had solos since This Is Exile..... but yes, there will be solos on the next record. And I don't have a set number of "hours" I practice per day, i just pick up my guitar and play when I want to.



gordonbombay said:


> What is your home setup like that you recorded the stuff on soundcloud with? I love that guitar tone, care to drop some knowledge or patches in regards to that tone?



For my demos/recordings I use an Axe FX Ultra into a Presonus Firestudio into Logic 9 on a MacBook Pro.

For my Ultra patch I like to use the OD block with the TS808 setting, into an Amp block with either the 5150 or Das Metal amp sims, and then a cab block with the Metal 4x12 cab and the U87 mic.


----------



## geohuete (Feb 21, 2012)

how do guys come up with like your riffs? do you just improvise until you find something you like?
also for breakdowns does it work the same way? xD
whitechapel ftw!


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 21, 2012)

The intro to the title track on TSD used to have a really slow intro, almost like sludge on the demos I found.

Do you guys plan on doing anything similar in the future? Because I have never heard anything like that intro.

Also, what do you think of Mortician?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you considered a solo project just for shits n giggles? If you did what would it draw influences from primarily & what genre/s would it fall under do you think?


----------



## samdaman87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn took long enough for a thread like this to start but so far its awesome. I think Whitechapel should bring Chino Moreno back for another song on the next cd. What you think? Who would you recommend to show up as a guest on the next new cd?


----------



## Ericbrujo (Feb 22, 2012)

Alex - i notice on studio updates (photos and videos) that zach is never present, does he records he's guitar track or do you and Ben Savage record all the guitar tracks in the studio ???


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 22, 2012)

Ericbrujo said:


> Alex - i notice on studio updates (photos and videos) that zach is never present, does he records he's guitar track or do you and Ben Savage record all the guitar tracks in the studio ???



Zach is always at the studio with us, on This Is Exile Ben tracked all the guitars so it would only be one playing style on the record and sound tighter, on A New Era Ben tracked the majority, I did a few songs that I wrote more on, for this new record all 3 of us have tracked on the CD.



samdaman87 said:


> Damn took long enough for a thread like this to start but so far its awesome. I think Whitechapel should bring Chino Moreno back for another song on the next cd. What you think? Who would you recommend to show up as a guest on the next new cd?



I don't think we'd do Chino again as to not be repetitive, I wish we could have got some guests lined up for this cd, we tried to get George Fisher from Cannibal Corpse but he wasn't available .



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Have you considered a solo project just for shits n giggles? If you did what would it draw influences from primarily & what genre/s would it fall under do you think?



Yeah I really want to do a total Meshuggah rip off side project. Just heavy ass 8 string djent. I love that shit but it'd be weird to write anything like that for Whitechapel.



Floppystrings said:


> The intro to the title track on TSD used to have a really slow intro, almost like sludge on the demos I found.
> 
> Do you guys plan on doing anything similar in the future? Because I have never heard anything like that intro.
> 
> Also, what do you think of Mortician?



Hmmm i'm not sure if I remember that, I think Somatic Defilement only had one intro....

Not a fan of Mortician though!



geohuete said:


> how do guys come up with like your riffs? do you just improvise until you find something you like?
> also for breakdowns does it work the same way? xD
> whitechapel ftw!



Yeah I mean Ben knows a little theory but never really uses it when writing, maybe here and there. We just jam out until we find something we like!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Feb 22, 2012)

you should have people from this forum do guest appearances; There are some awesome guitarist, bassists and vocalist on here.


----------



## gunch (Feb 22, 2012)

I like Somatic Defilement the best, something about your guy's tone on that album.


----------



## skeeballcore (Feb 23, 2012)

> Not a fan of Mortician though!



You know. This is where you're wrong.


----------



## themike (Feb 23, 2012)

skeeballcore said:


> You know. This is where you're wrong.



Why, Mortician sucks and Will Rahmer is bat-shit crazy. As a NY local I've seen them more times than I care to admit and each time is a wreck


----------



## skeeballcore (Feb 23, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Why, Mortician sucks and Will Rahmer is bat-shit crazy. As a NY local I've seen them more times than I care to admit and each time is a wreck


As long as "Hacked up for Barbecue" exists, "Mortician sucks" is actually akin to dividing by zero. 

I don't make the rules. It is what it is.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 23, 2012)

Mortician is ok, you have to be in the mood for it.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 23, 2012)

skeeballcore said:


> As long as "Hacked up for Barbecue" exists, "Mortician sucks" is actually akin to dividing by zero.
> 
> I don't make the rules. It is what it is.



Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Divinehippie (Feb 24, 2012)

so stoked to see you guys in Burlington (5/16)! i saw you 2 summers ago at warped in boston and goddamn that was tits! you guys guna be playing any new stuff? also you need a place to crash? got a sweet little place just out side of btown, quiet, out of the way, 420 friendly . anyways cant wait to see you with WTR and ATB, its guna be a sick show for sure.
\m/


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 24, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> For anyone curious, we are tracking the new record with my LTD signature AW-7 model. We tried out 8 different guitars, including all of our signatures, and even a few Ibanezs loaded with Bare Knuckles/Dimarzios and ultimately after tracking and comparing them all track by track we decided my signature sounded the best.
> 
> For amps we are using a Kemper Profiling Amp with a profile that our producer made of an EVH 5150 III, oversized Mesa 4x12 with V30 Celestions, miced with SM57 and Beyerdynamic M 201 microphones. It sounds AWESOME and am stoked on the tone. He might re-amp later on but I doubt it, he loves the tone we've dialed in as well.
> 
> ...



So stoked right now...


----------



## Loomer (Feb 24, 2012)

Ericbrujo said:


> Alex - i notice on studio updates (photos and videos) that zach is never present, does he records he's guitar track or do you and Ben Savage record all the guitar tracks in the studio ???



Without knowing anything; 

He could theoretically be the guy behind the camera


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 26, 2012)

So who's stoked for new Whitechapel? Fucking ME.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 26, 2012)

I can tell you this... judging by the songs i heard its heavier and more aggressive than anything they've done so far. It sounds super pissed and epic. Get excited!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 26, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hahahaha 3 is already too many. Now maybe a second bass player could be heavy....


 
Older comment, I know. But my brothers old punk band, The Secksbots had two bassists. It was actually really cool! Well, accept that my brother blew the other bassist out of the water. He was so bad that he turned himself down on stage.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 26, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Older comment, I know. But my brothers old punk band, The Secksbots had two bassists. It was actually really cool! Well, accept that my brother blew the other bassist out of the water. He was so bad that he turned himself down on stage.



Vanilla Ice had two bassists when he toured in support of his nu metal album


----------



## Loomer (Feb 27, 2012)

They should just recruit the bassists that Pig Destroyer, Wormrot and Magrudergrind aren't using.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 28, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Vanilla Ice had two bassists when he toured in support of his nu metal album


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone on here coming out to a date on our headliner the "Recorruptour" this month??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 4, 2012)

If you guys will be in Vancouver maybe but probably not...not huge on some of the bands playing with you guys although I really want to see ATB's bright ass 2228's again


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 5, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Anyone on here coming out to a date on our headliner the "Recorruptour" this month??



i would be but i cant make it to bloomington, i saw you guys on the welcome to hell tour, one of the best shows iv been to


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 5, 2012)

Who are you guys gonna be playing with July 8th in denver at the comfort dental amphitheater? Thats a pretty big venue, not a lot of brootz shows there


----------



## themike (Mar 5, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Who are you guys gonna be playing with July 8th in denver at the comfort dental amphitheater? Thats a pretty big venue, not a lot of brootz shows there


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Anyone on here coming out to a date on our headliner the "Recorruptour" this month??



This guy.


----------



## skeeballcore (Mar 5, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Anyone on here coming out to a date on our headliner the "Recorruptour" this month??



Yea. If you will let me in, I'll bring you a sweet Mortician mix tape, may throw in some Obituary if you're lucky.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Mar 5, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Anyone on here coming out to a date on our headliner the "Recorruptour" this month??



this guy right here, on march 11th

still real damn jealous of one of my friends getting to hang with the guys from Structures before the show


----------



## themike (Mar 5, 2012)

habicore_5150 said:


> this guy right here, on march 11th
> 
> still real damn jealous of one of my friends getting to hang with the guys from Structures before the show


 
You should snag yourself a VIP package from thediseased.com, it's worth the money if you factor in what you're getting:


Meet and Greet with Whitechapel
Get to watch Whitechapel Soundcheck
Whitechapel Tour T-Shirt
Whitechapel Poster
Souvenir VIP Laminate


----------



## Indigenous (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm seeing you guys when you hit Charleston in May. Stoked for that.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Mar 5, 2012)

I am super pumped to hear the new album, I'm trying to get tickets to mayhem so I can atleast see you guys on the Mayhem fest. I've seen audio hammer and it's a sick studio, I only live a half hour away haha. Anyways, keep kicking ass at what you guys do. You guys have remained one of my favorite "new" metal bands.


----------



## schecter007 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hurry up and come back to Australia!! Cant wait for your sig to be realeased either


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 15, 2012)

stoked to see you guys at mayhem this year. i remember seeing you guys at mayhem in 2009! i met you all at the signing and got your autographs! my mom threw away my autograph book though with your autographs, slayers, and killswitch engages without knowing what it was


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 15, 2012)

The first time I heard Whitechapel was at Mayhem 2009. 

I was getting Coke and then something started blaring a mile away. It was Whitechapel.

Sadly, I won't be going to Mayhem this year =(.


----------



## drunkenmaster357 (Mar 15, 2012)

Am I the only one who likes the demos more than the albums? They had a more raw feel to them due to the lower recording quality which made them sound more brutal. Especially Phil's vocals, they were brutal as fuck on those demos.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 15, 2012)

Saw WC last night for the 6th time. Way too heavy. So fucking good. Also, the new sigs looked awesome on stage. Although Ben wasn't using his. He stuck with the NT-7.


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Mar 16, 2012)

Indigenous said:


> I'm seeing you guys when you hit Charleston in May. Stoked for that.



I'll see you there brother. We'll have to a grab a beer. 

First time seeing WC and ATB and I can't express how pumped I am.


----------



## themike (Mar 16, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Saw WC last night for the 6th time. Way too heavy. So fucking good. Also, the new sigs looked awesome on stage. Although Ben wasn't using his. He stuck with the NT-7.


 

Ben hasn't recieved the updated version of his guitar yet, so he's still playing the NT-7 until that arrives.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I got a $200 speeding ticket on the way and missed sitting in on an interview my buddy was supposed to do with them. Needless to say, it was the most expensive show I've ever been to.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 18, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Ben hasn't recieved the updated version of his guitar yet, so he's still playing the NT-7 until that arrives.



Yup this, but I think he may be getting it soon, definitely before Mayhem.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 18, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> stoked to see you guys at mayhem this year. i remember seeing you guys at mayhem in 2009! i met you all at the signing and got your autographs! my mom threw away my autograph book though with your autographs, slayers, and killswitch engages without knowing what it was



That's a bummer man but at least you can get us and Slayer again at this years Mayhem!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 18, 2012)

Slayer+Whitechapel=


----------



## EndOfWill (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitechapel Guitarist Talks New LP | Gun Shy Assassin

June?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 25, 2012)

^ please tell me thats true!


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 25, 2012)

your band is awesome!.... oh wait that's not a question.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 25, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> The first time I heard Whitechapel was at Mayhem 2009.
> 
> I was getting Coke and then something started blaring a mile away. It was Whitechapel.
> *
> Sadly, I won't be going to Mayhem this year =(.*


Scratch that.

Getting a free ticket to go with a Motorhead loving friend of mine.

Shit's On.


----------



## EndOfWill (Mar 26, 2012)

As for a question, will you guys have some sick preorder packages for the new album?
Can we expect details soon?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 27, 2012)

Just saw this on FB


----------



## Cadavuh (Mar 27, 2012)

I saw you guys in Tucson on Saturday and needless to say, it was awesome. You guys had an epic light show.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 3, 2012)

Cadavuh said:


> I saw you guys in Tucson on Saturday and needless to say, it was awesome. You guys had an epic light show.



Thanks man! That was the first headliner where we took out a sick light package and a light guy. It definitely felt cool on stage hahaha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 3, 2012)

EndOfWill said:


> As for a question, will you guys have some sick preorder packages for the new album?
> Can we expect details soon?



Oh yeah there will be all kinds of preorder packages.

T-shirts, jerseys, shot glasses, pint glasses, necklaces, bottle openers, hoodies, all kinds of shit hahaha. They'll be released in about 2 weeks I think.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 3, 2012)

We're starting to get back mixes and masters for review for the new album. Shit is sounding so slamming. Definitely my favorite mix and master of any of our albums, Mark Lewis is killin it!


----------



## themike (Apr 3, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> We're starting to get back mixes and masters for review for the new album. Shit is sounding so slamming. Definitely my favorite mix and master of any of our albums, Mark Lewis is killin it!



Prove it


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 3, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Thanks man! That was the first headliner where we took out a sick light package and a light guy. It definitely felt cool on stage hahaha.



Is the light setup cooler than what you guys had at Summer Slaughter? Those strobes were badass


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Prove it



Good call.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 3, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Is the light setup cooler than what you guys had at Summer Slaughter? Those strobes were badass



Yeah Slaughter we only had 2 strobes. This headliner we have 6 strobes and 12 LED bars. 2 strobes are ran by midi control and follow various kick parts that I programmed out in the set and the LED bars and other 4 strobes are ran by our light guy.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 4, 2012)

Digging the Siggy, have been wishing ESP would launch a Strat Styled 7 with the Vintage Plus headstock. Nice to see more flame in the lineup.

What were some of the things that lead you to this particular styled 7 verses their other offerings, and what inspired your current specs for the guitar?

Any possibility of another version with a Floyd or with a SC in the Mid or Neck?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 5, 2012)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Digging the Siggy, have been wishing ESP would launch a Strat Styled 7 with the Vintage Plus headstock. Nice to see more flame in the lineup.
> 
> What were some of the things that lead you to this particular styled 7 verses their other offerings, and what inspired your current specs for the guitar?
> 
> Any possibility of another version with a Floyd or with a SC in the Mid or Neck?



Well if it was up to me my signature would have been a Telecaster 7, because I just love Telecasters, but Stephen Carpenter kind of has the "patent" on the Telecaster 7 for ESP, which I rightfully respect, so I did the next best thing and did a metal strat style. I just love really classy looking guitars so that's what I set out to make but geared aesthetically and spec wise towards the metal player, since that's what I am.

I took notice of the specs of the guitars not only myself but players on this board and what my friends liked. I wanted to make the switch from Active to passive as far as pickups go and I knew ESP didn't have a 7 string with passives yet so not only would it benefit me tonally but it would benefit me from a selling point as well.

I chose Dimarzio D-Activators as the pickups because although I hadn't played them, I heard clips and liked them a lot. It was a risky move and a shot in the dark, but when I got the prototype of my guitar I immediately fell in love with those pick ups. I chose mahogany for the body wood because I had read a lot of posts that like Bare Knuckle Aftermaths, the D-Activators really shine in Mahogany wood guitars.

We did a guitar shoot out with 10 guitars for the recording, everything from every ESP our band owns with actives and passives, to even some Ibanezes with other Dimarzios and Bare Knuckles and in the end my signature with D-Activators ended up sounding the best which is what we ended up using to track the rhythm guitars.

I doubt they will release a version with a Floyd, but if the LTD versions sells well then I could see them selling a real ESP version. It would probably be made in Japan to nicer specs and include things like a 46 mm graphite nut, real hipshot bridge, sperzel locking tuners, etc.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for your generous post.
I must say, it is among the classiest of all the LTD sigs. I love the homage to the strat, while adding the flame top for some added class. The Vintage Plus 7 headstock really completes it and keeps it classy looking.

I used to select the Unique Choice Laminate Tops and Fingerboards when I worked at Warmoth, I must say, they've done a good job of finding nice flame maple for your siggy.

I'm with ya on the tele, just built a Bari-Tele with a locally handwound custom bridge. 

I'd love to see a Non-Stef version of a 7-Tele with passives in either an HxH, HSS, or HXS config, flatmount hard tail bridge. I just can't buy into the Tele/Tunomatic combo or any of the EMG's.


----------



## EndOfWill (Apr 10, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> T-shirts, jerseys, shot glasses, pint glasses, necklaces, bottle openers, hoodies, all kinds of shit hahaha. They'll be released in about 2 weeks I think.


 
Right on. 
Looking forward to it.
See you guys in Syracuse and Albany. Again.


----------



## bhakan (Apr 10, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> We did a guitar shoot out with 10 guitars for the recording, everything from every ESP our band owns with actives and passives, to even some Ibanezes with other Dimarzios and Bare Knuckles and in the end my signature with D-Activators ended up sounding the best which is what we ended up using to track the rhythm guitars.


So how does your sig stand up to your custom ESP in playability? Obviously its sound is awesome, but I would expect the custom shop to miles ahead in terms of playability.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 11, 2012)

bhakan said:


> So how does your sig stand up to your custom ESP in playability? Obviously its sound is awesome, but I would expect the custom shop to miles ahead in terms of playability.



Honestly I do prefer the neck on my custom more so, but that's about it, but I guess the neck is the most important part when considering "playability". The biggest reason I like the neck on my custom more though is because the neck finish is matte, where as my sig is glossy. I prefer matte finished necks but I only like the look of matte necks if the guitar body is matte too. I like everything to look uniform so since I went with a gloss body on my sig I kept the neck gloss as well.

Wish I would have put passives in my custom so bad though, but I placed the order like a year and a half to 2 years before I got it so I was still playing EMGs then. Been contemplating having ESP route me a new pickguard for passives for it because that's all it would take. That Swamp Ash body and top with D-Activators or Aftermaths would sound SO percussive and snappy. It'd be killer.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2012)

Will you sign my Vik when it gets here if I bring it to you!?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 13, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Will you sign my Vik when it gets here if I bring it to you!?



I don't know if you want me to do that, I might steal it from you hahaha 

Of course i would, I'll sign anything, except for maybe a dudes scrotum, and even then I probably would just for the story hahaha.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 13, 2012)

Sweet! 

The vocalist of a local techdeth band here called archspire got his balls tattood. I shit you not, he even pulled them out once


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 13, 2012)

Just saw on FB that you guys are using Kempers now.

Were you all an Axe FXs before? Or something else?


----------



## joe-tofu (Apr 13, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Just saw on FB that you guys are using Kempers now.



Yeah ... Seen that, too. 
I've got a Kemper here, too to try out and I'm so thinking about using it live in the future. Do you go straight into the board with that thing or do you go into a poweramp on stage, too?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 13, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Will you sign my Vik when it gets here if I bring it to you!?



Dude, at least get him a production guitar to sign! seriously, why would you want a marker near a custom instrument?!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 13, 2012)

JoeTFUL said:


> Yeah ... Seen that, too.
> I've got a Kemper here, too to try out and I'm so thinking about using it live in the future. Do you go straight into the board with that thing or do you go into a poweramp on stage, too?



In the pic I've seen on FB they're using a Countryman Type 85 DI, which means they're tracking with the Kemper and keeping the dry tracks to reamp them later on.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 13, 2012)

He posted a NAD about the Kemper:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/194307-nad-kemper-profiling-amp-black-edition.html


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 13, 2012)

If (hopefully when) they give you another sig. Alex, I think you're definitely on to something refreshing with your current design that's a break away from what ESP/LTD. Schecter, etc have been pumping out. If anything your model is perfect, it'd just be nice if they could use said 46mm graphite nut, or maybe even offer it with a FR/Kahler, different color(s). ash body,...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 13, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> Dude, at least get him a production guitar to sign! seriously, why would you want a marker near a custom instrument?!



I am the biggest whitechapel fan, duh.


----------



## themike (Apr 13, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I am the biggest whitechapel fan, duh.



The *BIGGEST* Whitechapel fan would buy an ESP LTD AW-7 and have him sign it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 13, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> The *BIGGEST* Whitechapel fan would buy an ESP LTD AW-7 and have him sign it



I know how to play all their songs.



















Just kidding!


----------



## dimetime94 (Apr 16, 2012)

What Midi controller are you guys going to be using with the Kemper?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 17, 2012)

dimetime94 said:


> What Midi controller are you guys going to be using with the Kemper?



Been using the Tech 21 Midi Mouse currently. Small and easy set up, I didn't even have to read the manual to get it up and running.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 17, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Just saw on FB that you guys are using Kempers now.
> 
> Were you all an Axe FXs before? Or something else?



I was using an Axe FX Ultra straight into the PA and Zach and Ben were using their 5150 III's into Radial Amp DI boxes into the PA, so we were all direct but Ben and Zach were still using real heads. We loved the Kempers so much while recording that we decided to all 3 get them for our live tones.



JoeTFUL said:


> Yeah ... Seen that, too.
> I've got a Kemper here, too to try out and I'm so thinking about using it live in the future. Do you go straight into the board with that thing or do you go into a poweramp on stage, too?



Straight into the board. Haven't tried it with a power amp yet but it has a dedicated 1/4 out that has no cab emulation on it so you can run it to a power amp and then a cab, while the XLR main out still has cabinet emulation to run straight to the board.


----------



## EndOfWill (Apr 30, 2012)

So where is the announcement!??!?!?!? Hahahaha


----------



## themike (Apr 30, 2012)

HATE CREATION

Whitechapel "Hate Creation" by Metal Blade Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


http://soundcloud.com/metalbladerecords/whitechapel-hate-creation


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 30, 2012)

^ damn, beat me to it...

sounds pretty damn good
bit different from their previous material, but it still sounds pretty good


----------



## sessionswan (Apr 30, 2012)

Just my two cents but, Hate Creation is the best Whitechapel song I've heard to date. Good stuff Alex


----------



## EndOfWill (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds badass, but what made you guys decide to have it be a self-titled album?


----------



## otisct20 (Apr 30, 2012)

The new track is so well done!


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Apr 30, 2012)

The kemper sounds brutal. Nice song!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback on the new song guys!

Preorders are at WHITECHAPEL | Whitechapel


----------



## otisct20 (Apr 30, 2012)

The "Fuck your lives" shirt and CD bundle is tempting me soooo badly man!


----------



## MikeH (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sensing a bit of Slipknot influence on this new song. I dig.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 30, 2012)

Wasn't what I was expecting. Little bit of a fresh sound for Whitechapel, in a good way of course.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 30, 2012)

sounds fucking awesome


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 30, 2012)

New song is fucking ballin'


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 30, 2012)

Holy shit that new song is heavy as shit! Digging the Slipknot influence!


----------



## Perge (Apr 30, 2012)

The single is awesome!

Really wish you guys would put more music on spotify though...
Prbly gonna preorder though


----------



## rogrotten (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Alex! how was touring Latin America, more specifically Mexico? ( have to ask that I'm from there and I know a lot of people had been dying to see you guys for the longest time)


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 1, 2012)

rogrotten said:


> Hey Alex! how was touring Latin America, more specifically Mexico? ( have to ask that I'm from there and I know a lot of people had been dying to see you guys for the longest time)



Latin America was awesome and especially Mexico! I literally just got home from there a few hours ago. All the shows were killer!


----------



## theicon2125 (May 1, 2012)

Alex, is the single gonna be on iTunes or are we gonna have to wait for the whole thing?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 1, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> Alex, is the single gonna be on iTunes or are we gonna have to wait for the whole thing?



Not sure, probably have to wait. I haven't heard of an iTunes single.


----------



## DMONSTER (May 1, 2012)

MikeH said:


> I'm sensing a bit of Slipknot influence on this new song. I dig.



Exactly what I thought, fucking killer song though wow  great job man, really loving the newer sound


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 1, 2012)

The new song is great, brilliant work by you and the boys Alex.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 1, 2012)

are you guys going to feature vincent from the acacia strain on any of the other songs?


----------



## themike (May 1, 2012)

FYI I know a lot of people are asking on FB and Twitter about guest vocals but this album features NO guest vocals. Everything you hear vocally on this CD is Phil.


----------



## EndOfWill (May 1, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> is the single gonna be on iTunes or are we gonna have to wait for the whole thing?



WHITECHAPEL | Whitechapel

Up at the top on the soundcloud link download is enabled.


----------



## otisct20 (May 1, 2012)

Hey Alex, is Tool an influence to any of you guys? Because at about the 1:05 mark in Hate Creation it reeeealllllly sounds like there is a strong Tool influence lol.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 1, 2012)

Lovin the new stuff, I'm waiting for your best album.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 2, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Hey Alex, is Tool an influence to any of you guys? Because at about the 1:05 mark in Hate Creation it reeeealllllly sounds like there is a strong Tool influence lol.



Of course, we all love Tool! And that was definitely our intention with that part haha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 2, 2012)

One thing I can definitely say about this record is that it is REALLY dynamic. All of the songs are completely different from one another so if you think the CD is all going to sound like "Hate Creation" then you'd be wrong. Infact it's the only "Slipknot"-esque sounding song on the CD.

Little scene kids getting their panties in a wad because Phil doesn't do gurgle gurgle vocals anymore and we actually have some dynamic in our song structures hahaha.  

We strive to make each CD it's own memorable entity. If we released 4 CD's that all sounded like the first, how would each one really pop out and be distinguishable? Let's take Deftones for example, one of my favorite bands. EVERY single one of their CD's is COMPLETELY different from one another. Each CD is unique in it's own way and I love that because the songs don't blur together and each CD is memorable for what it is. We try to do the same thing, making each CD we put out it's own unique entity while still retaining the Whitechapel sound. While our more mature and musically inclined fans understand that, it's just frustrating that some of the more immature people who call themselves fans can't just accept each CD for what it is and enjoy new music when it is released.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 2, 2012)

Never would I think to see the day deathcore fans hate on bands for having nothing but growly growly growlies. Kvltcore


----------



## I Voyager (May 2, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Little scene kids getting their panties in a wad because Phil doesn't do gurgle gurgle vocals anymore and we actually have some dynamic in our song structures hahaha.
> While our more mature and musically inclined fans understand that, it's just frustrating that some of the more immature people who call themselves fans can't just accept each CD for what it is and enjoy new music when it is released.



Well those are trend hoppers for ya. Look on the bright side, you might be losing them, but you guys are definitely gaining more legit metal fans in the process, I would say. An upgrade in fanbase, I suppose.


----------



## rozetta (May 2, 2012)

Both of the new songs are great and I can't wait to hear the rest of the album. Alex, thanks for being present on these forums and representing Whitechapel. It's one of the reasons I visit these forums!


----------



## themike (May 2, 2012)

My only issue is that when I think I wrote a heavy riff, and I get all excited about it, I hear a new song that Alex wrote and it INSTANTLY bums me out


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 2, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> Well those are trend hoppers for ya. Look on the bright side, you might be losing them, but you guys are definitely gaining more legit metal fans in the process, I would say. An upgrade in fanbase, I suppose.



You're exactly right, and those trend hoppers don't buy CD's anyways, so.... FUCK'EM!!!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 2, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> My only issue is that when I think I wrote a heavy riff, and I get all excited about it, I hear a new song that Alex wrote and it INSTANTLY bums me out



oh you


----------



## leonardo7 (May 2, 2012)

Its cool and a little funny how people hear things in songs and how people try and pick out that this part and that part must have been influenced by this band and that band. I could do that all day long with every band I listen to haha. And people can tell me that about the stuff I write all day long too, but they might be wrong sometimes haha. Theres so much music out there that people will hear what they want to hear in songs. Whether they are right or not, thats just how music works! Anyways, that song is 100% awesome and I am heavily anticipating the new album. Its different but very much Whitechapel to me.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 2, 2012)

MUST GET HOME AND LISTEN SOON


----------



## anima (May 2, 2012)

Never listened to the band before, but gotta say, it's a pretty cool song, not sure i'll listen to it a lot (not a fan of the singer ^^ (i'll stick with rody walker or dan tompkins ^^), but it freakin rocks.
I would like to congratulate you for this song, are you gonna release some tabs? i'd like to learn it^^ ( with my first 7 string ever, the ltd AW-7, coincidence?


----------



## MikeH (May 2, 2012)

rozetta said:


> Both of the new songs are great and I can't wait to hear the rest of the album. Alex, thanks for being present on these forums and representing Whitechapel. It's one of the reasons I visit these forums!



Both? WHERE'S THE OTHER?!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 2, 2012)

^my thoughts exactly


----------



## nojyeloot (May 2, 2012)

Dear Alex, 

This is the best thing I've ever heard from WC. I love it. 

Sincerely, NojyelooT


----------



## EndOfWill (May 2, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Both? WHERE'S THE OTHER?!


I'm assuming that he's referring to Section 8 since that's on there..
if not WHERE IS IT.


----------



## Sikthness (May 2, 2012)

Whitechapel never seems to fail me when I want so no nonsense brutality.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 2, 2012)

spinning his for a 3rd time as of typing this, digging this song for sure, looking forward to the album 100% Alex, you guys never dissapoint


----------



## leonardo7 (May 3, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> HATE CREATION
> 
> Whitechapel "Hate Creation" by Metal Blade Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> ...




After listening to it for maybe a 4th or 5th time and finally being able to really pay attention and grasp the song so to speak, I can honestly say that it has some of the heaviest shit Ive ever heard in it. Also, the d activators sound killer! The vibe for me is like a Sepultura Arise era type of vibe. Not sure why but the vibe from that album just came to mind for me as I was listening. Its got that kind of energy. That song is fucking balls out heavy as fuck and sick as fuck!!!!!!!


----------



## rozetta (May 3, 2012)

Sorry, yeah, I was referring to Section 8 when I said both. I know it's on an EP, but I'm assuming it's on the next LP, too.


----------



## ESP_ (May 3, 2012)

Going to see Whitechapel tonight with Within the Ruins and After the Burial. You guys should open up with Breeding violence


----------



## Sito81 (May 4, 2012)

Hi Alex!

I really would like to know what your reasons were to switch from active to passive pickups. Do you have the feeling that it is harder to push through the mix using passives? 

Awesome job making music by the way. Whitechapel is one of my favourite bands.

Cheers!


----------



## Djentleguy (May 4, 2012)

Hey alex would you do us all a favor and tab your album with guitar pro when it comes out ?


----------



## Spaceboy (May 4, 2012)

I've got to say, the tone on that new song are a more tame than New Era of Corruption, but it sounds good. You're reamping for Wretches through the Kemper? Scotty uses quite a bit of effects usually, how well does the Kemper handle that?


----------



## cuckingfrazy (May 4, 2012)

Are you guys going to publish or release tabs? i would love to learn heaps of tracks but the ones on-line are crap.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 6, 2012)

Sorry guys, i've been on tour and pretty lazy about finding wifi and getting on my comp hahahaha. But tabs are a possibility, Ben writes a lot of stuff with Guitar Pro and knows he's way around it well so there's a chance if he gets the ambition to do so he'll make some tabs!

Thanks for all the positive comments about the song!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 6, 2012)

Spaceboy said:


> I've got to say, the tone on that new song are a more tame than New Era of Corruption, but it sounds good. You're reamping for Wretches through the Kemper? Scotty uses quite a bit of effects usually, how well does the Kemper handle that?



They sent me clean DI's with no effects printed to the tracks, but the Kemper input handles pedals awesome, just like a real amp input. I run a real overdrive into the front of it live instead of using the onboard overdrive.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 6, 2012)

Sito81 said:


> Hi Alex!
> 
> I really would like to know what your reasons were to switch from active to passive pickups. Do you have the feeling that it is harder to push through the mix using passives?
> 
> ...



I feel like with passives the harder you play the more rewarding it is tonally. When you really dig in and punish the strings it just sounds so killer and dynamic where as with actives you're being compressed and limited to a certain sound no matter how hard you pick. Plus passives just sound "stringier" and cleaner to my ears. Since we've switched to passives our live tones have even cleaned up significantly.


----------



## simonk (May 7, 2012)

absolutely love the new song and the progression it brings with it!
down with the sooky scene kids who will always hate musical change


----------



## Djentleguy (May 7, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I feel like with passives the harder you play the more rewarding it is tonally. When you really dig in and punish the strings it just sounds so killer and dynamic where as with actives you're being compressed and limited to a certain sound no matter how hard you pick. Plus passives just sound "stringier" and cleaner to my ears. Since we've switched to passives our live tones have even cleaned up significantly.



Hey sort of interesting that you moved from actives to passives... BTW What's your opinion on the EMG 707 pickup.. have you recorded any songs with it? and if I you don't mind me asking, what's your opinion on Schecter(specifically the hellraiser c-7 model?)


----------



## Sepultorture (May 7, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> They sent me clean DI's with no effects printed to the tracks, but the Kemper input handles pedals awesome, just like a real amp input. I run a real overdrive into the front of it live instead of using the onboard overdrive.



You have an OD infront of this thing and it works well, i'm strangely stoked by that. i've heard that the onboard OD is kinda crap, which is dissapointing.

and i'm hearing mixed thoughts on profiling boosted amps (something about it sounding strange) tried this, any thoughts?, cytotoxin seamed to have a pretty sweet profiled tone with boosted marshall head


----------



## themike (May 7, 2012)




----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 7, 2012)

Djentleguy said:


> Hey sort of interesting that you moved from actives to passives... BTW What's your opinion on the EMG 707 pickup.. have you recorded any songs with it? and if I you don't mind me asking, what's your opinion on Schecter(specifically the hellraiser c-7 model?)



I hate the 707s, I think they are atrocious for a bridge pick up. For a neck they are good. The 81-7s i like a lot and have used for years but I still much prefer the D-Activators over them any day.

Not too fond of Schecters solely for the baseball bat style necks. Other than that they are good guitars for what they are.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 7, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> You have an OD infront of this thing and it works well, i'm strangely stoked by that. i've heard that the onboard OD is kinda crap, which is dissapointing.
> 
> and i'm hearing mixed thoughts on profiling boosted amps (something about it sounding strange) tried this, any thoughts?, cytotoxin seamed to have a pretty sweet profiled tone with boosted marshall head



I don't really like the onboard OD either. It just gives a really weird tone to the profile that you can't seem to dial out. I hope with futures updates they get that worked out although you can't beat the real deal if you want to use an overdrive in the first place so it doesn't really bother me that much.

I haven't tried profiling myself yet at all, hope to do that in June when we have the whole month off. I've heard you aren't suppose to profile with the boost as well.


----------



## Basilisk (May 8, 2012)

Just listened to Hate Creation ^^ sounds very different but veeery groovy I love it!!


----------



## 3074326 (May 13, 2012)

Got to the show in Columbus tonight just before Whitechapel went on. Never really listened to them, but they put on a great show. Was pretty happy with this picture I took too..


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 15, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Got to the show in Columbus tonight just before Whitechapel went on. Never really listened to them, but they put on a great show. Was pretty happy with this picture I took too..



Sick picture!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 15, 2012)

The guitar studio video should be released today. I wish I would have got more of a variety of riffs being tracked from the album but when it came time to make the video I realized I didn't really have all that much. Oh well, goes to show when you think you have enough, always film extra haha. Hope you guys enjoy regardless!


----------



## themike (May 15, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> The guitar studio video should be released today. I wish I would have got more of a variety of riffs being tracked from the album but when it came time to make the video I realized I didn't really have all that much. Oh well, goes to show when you think you have enough, always film extra haha. Hope you guys enjoy regardless!


 
Sounds made up......OMG, DAT MUST MEAN THE GUITARS ARE MIDI


----------



## Stare (May 16, 2012)

Just watched the video, really liked the way you guys grounded the bass, and I really look forward to this album coming out.


----------



## themike (May 20, 2012)

Just filmed a video with the Chapel' boys this weekend for a new track that will definitely put hair on your chest.


----------



## MikeH (May 20, 2012)

Mike, what exactly do you do? Because I want to do it.


----------



## themike (May 20, 2012)

Then ended the day with them co-headlining a stage at Bamboozle!


----------



## themike (May 20, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Mike, what exactly do you do? Because I want to do it.



Well I've been friends with the alex and the guys for years. It just so happens that they enjoy filming with another long time friend of mine. There's no secrets to it


----------



## MikeH (May 20, 2012)

Well you just seem to know a lot of people in bands and in the industry. And I'm jealous.


----------



## DLG (May 20, 2012)

pretty funny I thought 

MERCH TABLE: WHITECHAPEL jumpsuit edition | STUFF YOU WILL HATE


----------



## grey dog (May 20, 2012)

do you have a fav song cause i will listen to it every morning!


----------



## ESP_ (May 21, 2012)

I don't understand the 3 star thing, reminds me of a dragon ball to be honest.


----------



## I Voyager (May 21, 2012)

ESP_ said:


> I don't understand the 3 star thing, reminds me of a dragon ball to be honest.



It's from the Tennessee flag.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 21, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> It's from the Tennessee flag.



Yup we used the sawblade as a symbol for forever and about 3 years ago decided to personalize it by adding the 3 TN stars to the inside circle of the sawblade.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 24, 2012)

Hey Alex, i'm trying to do a vocal cover of Reprogrammed to Hate, but i can't upload the file to reaper. I was wondering if you had by any chance as a wav file? Or the instrumental?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 29, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Hey Alex, i'm trying to do a vocal cover of Reprogrammed to Hate, but i can't upload the file to reaper. I was wondering if you had by any chance as a wav file? Or the instrumental?



I dont have the instrumental but if you have iTunes you can convert the Mp3 to a Wav, though I'm surprised Reaper wouldn't be able to load a Mp3 file.....


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 29, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I dont have the instrumental but if you have iTunes you can convert the Mp3 to a Wav, though I'm surprised Reaper wouldn't be able to load a Mp3 file.....


Oh, sweet.  I feel dumb now.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 29, 2012)

Another easy conversion tool that's free is Wavpad 

Been using for years to edit and make ......... and such.


----------



## Mazzy (May 29, 2012)

I'm proud thy my state flag was likened to a Dragon Ball. HAH!

Alex, back when you were running the 5150 III, what was te signal chain, pedals and all? It might be somewhere on this board already, but it's hard to search on iPhone.


----------



## themike (May 29, 2012)

Get it' 

Whitechapel, &#8216;I, Dementia&#8217; &#8211; Exclusive Song Premiere


----------



## gordonbombay (May 29, 2012)

New song up on loudwire. Much better than the other one. 

Whitechapel, &#8216;I, Dementia&#8217; &#8211; Exclusive Song Premiere


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 29, 2012)

Mazzy said:


> I'm proud thy my state flag was likened to a Dragon Ball. HAH!
> 
> Alex, back when you were running the 5150 III, what was te signal chain, pedals and all? It might be somewhere on this board already, but it's hard to search on iPhone.



Tuner -> tubescreamer (Maxon OD-9, I use an OD-808 now) -> ISP Decimator

That's it!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 29, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Get it'
> 
> Whitechapel, I, Dementia  Exclusive Song Premiere



Lemme know what you guys think! This is my second favorite song off the CD


----------



## EndOfWill (May 29, 2012)

I'm definitely digging this track.
But I'm not really feeling the lyrics on any of the new tracks (I, Dementia, Hate Creation, Section 8). When I listen to all of WC's old albums (especially ANEOC), the lyrics are interesting and thought provoking. These don't do the same thing for me. The music is great though. Looking forward to hearing some new material when they play Syracuse.


----------



## otisct20 (May 29, 2012)

Good God Alex. You guys write some seriously heavy shit. Keep up the good work! I cant wait for this album and I cant wait to see you guys again.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 29, 2012)

This is one of the tracks in drop G, by the way.


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2012)

Holy fuck that song is heavy. I love how it kicks in.

the production is brilliant, so crisp and face smashing at the same time.


----------



## I Voyager (May 29, 2012)

Killer track. I'm hearing great things about the album. I'm glad I preordered it.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 29, 2012)

Fuck Yeah!!!
*pre-order*


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 29, 2012)

Absolutely loving the new track, so thick and chunky.


----------



## themike (May 29, 2012)

You kids may or may not be able to hear some samples over on the Amazon page.....

http://www.amazon.com/Whitechapel/dp/B0080T7GXM/ref=sr_1_6?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1338332963&sr=1-6


----------



## Floppystrings (May 29, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Oh, sweet.  I feel dumb now.



You can play mp3's in reaper, you just need to download the lame mp3 codec (it's free).


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 29, 2012)

Damn, dat shit be groovin'


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 29, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> You kids may or may not be able to hear some samples over on the Amazon page.....
> 
> Amazon.com: Whitechapel: Whitechapel: Music



its... its all so fucking ANGRY!


----------



## Sepultorture (May 29, 2012)

two full songs and some samples has me salivating for some crushingly heavy shit, can't wait

looking forward to hearing you guys in Toronto again in the hopefully not too distant future sporting those Kempers \m/


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I cant wait for you to sign my Vik, oh em gee!


----------



## Grack (May 30, 2012)

Felt like asking this:

Is Zach a fan of Viikate?


----------



## xhellchosemex (May 30, 2012)

Whitechapel - Whitechapel - New 2012 Full Track-By-Track Album Review! - 9/10 Rating! - YouTube


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 30, 2012)

Grack said:


> Felt like asking this:
> 
> Is Zach a fan of Viikate?



I have no idea, but that sounds black metal, or some type of metal from Sweden/Norway, so he probably does hahahaha


----------



## themike (May 30, 2012)

xhellchosemex said:


> Whitechapel - Whitechapel - New 2012 Full Track-By-Track Album Review! - 9/10 Rating! - YouTube




Not to belittle his 9/10 rating, this guy needs to stop......just stop


----------



## mikelio2007 (May 30, 2012)

So, Alex did you use the same strings for hate creation as for the tracks in drop G ? im really digging the power and clarity in that song. Kinda reminds me of The Red Chord, cause the play in D standard with 54-12 and have that smack to their sound  Actually i think WC sounds nicer in B or A, than Drop G tuning, but thats just my opinion. Why did you guys decide to go lower ?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 30, 2012)

mikelio2007 said:


> So, Alex did you use the same strings for hate creation as for the tracks in drop G ? im really digging the power and clarity in that song. Kinda reminds me of The Red Chord, cause the play in D standard with 54-12 and have that smack to their sound  Actually i think WC sounds nicer in B or A, than Drop G tuning, but thats just my opinion. Why did you guys decide to go lower ?



Im not really sure why we tuned down to be honest hahaha, a few of the songs were written in Drop G and we just decided they sounded "better". Songs like I, Dementia and Possibilities of an Impossible Existence are much slower and can get away with sounding better in a lower tuning, while songs like Hate Creation and (Cult)uralist needed to be tuned up because they were faster.

But no we used different gauges for different tunings:

B Standard was 62 + 46-10

Drop A was 66 + 46-10

Drop G was 68 + 56-11

Live we use 62 + 46-10 for Drop A, we upped the gauge of the A for recording to keep the tension tighter and tuning more stable, live it's not that much of an issue and you can get away with it.


----------



## I Voyager (May 31, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Not to belittle his 9/10 rating, this guy needs to stop......just stop



Dude don't get me started on that guy. Nothing drives me more crazy than when I'm trying to find legitimate footage of something (such as the Sabbath reunion) and all I get is the bs updates from those assclowns with photos and "derp they played this song!" crap. Seriously, does the guy have nothing better to do than sit around and make a shitty video every time something is posted on Blabbermouth? Christ...

/rant.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 31, 2012)

Hahahaha i agree with both of you.... his review was hysterical. 

"Make it bleed starts out with a cool piano part, then some top of the line deathcore riffs, then a clean guitar part, then a heavy breakdown with a solo, then back into more deathcore riffs." 

REAL DESCRIPTIVE BRO. I'm glad these kind of people get advanced copies of our album from the label.....


----------



## Loomer (May 31, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hahahaha i agree with both of you.... his review was hysterical.
> 
> "Make it bleed starts out with a cool piano part, then some top of the line deathcore riffs, then a clean guitar part, then a heavy breakdown with a solo, then back into more deathcore riffs."
> 
> REAL DESCRIPTIVE BRO. I'm glad these kind of people get advanced copies of our album from the label.....



It almost saves me the trouble of actually having to listen to the record!


----------



## I Voyager (May 31, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hahahaha i agree with both of you.... his review was hysterical.
> 
> "Make it bleed starts out with a cool piano part, then some top of the line deathcore riffs, then a clean guitar part, then a heavy breakdown with a solo, then back into more deathcore riffs."
> 
> REAL DESCRIPTIVE BRO. I'm glad these kind of people get advanced copies of our album from the label.....



You know you're real professional when you spell "news" with a "z".


----------



## xhellchosemex (May 31, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Live we use 62 + 46-10 for Drop A


I use the same string gauge as Whitechapel
(&#65279; _)
( _)>&#8976;&#9632;-&#9632;
(&#8976;&#9632;_&#9632
fuck yea


----------



## Sepultorture (May 31, 2012)

I honestly could give a flying toss about album reviews, the best the review is your own fucking ears, sometimes peeps on forums but their opinions vary.

i don't care that some guy heard the whole thing front to back and gave me his thoughts, i care what it sounds liek to me.

written, aduio or video reviews to me for music are pointless

just my 2 cents


----------



## themike (May 31, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> I honestly could give a flying toss about album reviews, the best the review is your own fucking ears, sometimes peeps on forums but their opinions vary.
> 
> i don't care that some guy heard the whole thing front to back and gave me his thoughts, i care what it sounds liek to me.
> 
> ...



Everything you said is true.....BUT sending promo discs out, and coding them with anti-leak markers cost the label money and if you aren't going to give a legit, professional, PURPOSEFUL review then you should simply stop because you are taking away those opportunities from someone who may do the job well and actually benefit the band and label.


----------



## EndOfWill (Jun 6, 2012)

Rockstar Energy Drink Mayhem Festival 2012 / iTunes
Mayhem sampler that includes new WC song...
Let me know if it works for any of you.
I have received 4 codes that are already "used".


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the new stuff sounds a lot more mature, I wasn't really too into the super old stuff but I find you guys are getting a lot less generic and sound more distinct in a good way with each album.


----------



## themike (Jun 6, 2012)

I haven't read one negative thing about the album from anyone. I don't think I've ever seen anyone say "I hate this band.... but I can't say a single bad thing about this CD". 

I think that alone is worth $10....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 6, 2012)

Just like your mom


----------



## themike (Jun 6, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Just like your mom


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry I had to


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahahahahaha cute guys


----------



## great_kthulu (Jun 7, 2012)

Alright, i'm going to honest here, when I was first introduced to whitechapel I was not impressed. I found the first album to have some cool parts, but the breakdowns often felt shoehorned. This is Exile did nothing for me and was ready to write the band off as another deathcore band that would be gone within a few years. Then A New Era of Corruption came out, and was getting really popular reviews, so I decided to give it a chance. I ended up hearing a band that was really carving it's own nitch and maturing. It was still deathcore, there were still breakdowns, but they felt MUCH more musical than they had in the past. Now the new songs? I am really impressed. I, Dementia especially has my head banging the whole way through. If the album holds this quality the whole way through, it may end up a year ender for me. Bravo guys, bravo!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 7, 2012)

Having heard I, Dementia through a proper sound system with a sub now...



HOLY SHIT


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 8, 2012)

EndOfWill said:


> I heard Make It Bleed, and got so pumped that I started looking for a torrent to download the album. But then I decided that if I got it now, then when my preorder got to me, I wouldn't care. It wouldn't be special.
> I came THIS CLOSE. But you guys are worth the wait
> See you in Syracuse.



Regardless, don't drop TORRENT on this forum please and thanks, though i have downloaded something knowing full weel that i'm buying it anyway, i still don't even mention that shit on forums, words like TORRENT and PIRATING show up like red flags on searches and can point to this site.

not calling to a theiving pirate, just saying don't mention those words or things

and mods, please don't ban me for mentioning those words in kind - your friendly neighborhood metalhead


----------



## themike (Jun 8, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> Regardless, don't drop XXXX on this forum please and thanks, though i have downloaded something knowing full weel that i'm buying it anyway, i still don't even mention that shit on forums, words like XXXXX and XXXXX show up like red flags on searches and can point to this site.
> 
> not calling to a theiving XXXXX , just saying don't mention those words or things
> 
> and mods, please don't ban me for mentioning those words in kind - your friendly neighborhood metalhead


 

I would PM him and relay your message, instead of repeating the words in capitals


----------



## EndOfWill (Jun 8, 2012)

My bad, I guess I really never thought about that. 
Won't happen again. 
But, seriously, my excitement for this album went from very low, to the max.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 8, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I would PM him and relay your message, instead of repeating the words in capitals



wasn't just for him, kinda reminds others aswell even the noobs.


----------



## SirJellyJam (Jun 8, 2012)

Please does anyone have the lyrics for I,Dementia?! I cannot stop listening to it over and over Huge props, always been a chapel fan but this new cd from the tracks revealed sound huge! and a major step for the band!


----------



## EndOfWill (Jun 10, 2012)

Have you guys been selling those custom flannels on tour?


----------



## loktide (Jun 12, 2012)

gordonbombay said:


> New song up on loudwire. Much better than the other one.
> 
> Whitechapel, I, Dementia  Exclusive Song Premiere



holy shit, this sounds good 

i'm stoked for the album! is this the kemper btw?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 12, 2012)

loktide said:


> holy shit, this sounds good
> 
> i'm stoked for the album! is this the kemper btw?



yup the whole album is Kemper, leads and rhythm


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 12, 2012)

EndOfWill said:


> Have you guys been selling those custom flannels on tour?



Yup! I dont think we will have them on Mayhem seeing as how I doubt anyone will buy a flannel at an outdoor summer festival haha, but we will probably start carrying them again this fall on the Hatebreed tour.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 12, 2012)

Damn ridiculous album! Alex, you were right to say this is Whitechapel's best work and best sound, just ridiculous! Many thanks for making awesome music. Hope to see you in Europe.


----------



## loktide (Jun 12, 2012)

awesome 

i just got my second kemper last week. they're definitely improved everything i was uncertain about the old firmware with the first unit i had back in february (latency, TS808, noise).


----------



## petereanima (Jun 12, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Get it'
> 
> Whitechapel, I, Dementia  Exclusive Song Premiere









brutal. totally digging this.


----------



## themike (Jun 12, 2012)

If I can recommend anything to you guys it's to not over play the singles or listening to shitty rips. The best way to listen to this album is when you get it on disc, and play it on a really good sound system, or great headphones, as a whole. Seriously dedicate the time to listening to it all the way through once or twice. You will pick up on textures, layers and song writting details that are intenseeeeee. 

Mark Lewis' production on this album has single handedly destroyed my level of standards for for records. Albums that I thought were "amazing" are simply average now. Its hard to explain, but this album sounds 3D in comparison to others. There are so many levels of sounds and details that it really creates a wall of sound.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 12, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> If I can recommend anything to you guys it's to not over play the singles or listening to shitty rips. The best way to listen to this album is when you get it on disc, and play it on a really good sound system, or great headphones, as a whole. Seriously dedicate the time to listening to it all the way through once or twice.



I would recommend this for EVERY album one is interested in.

I for myself only listen to 2-3 songs of a record online, mostly only once, and if I like what I hear, I get the album. I couldn't even judge it by listening online, or to rips, or something like that.


----------



## EndOfWill (Jun 12, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yup! I dont think we will have them on Mayhem seeing as how I doubt anyone will buy a flannel at an outdoor summer festival haha, but we will probably start carrying them again this fall on the Hatebreed tour.


Well, you should definitely bring one for me to the Syracuse show July 26  haha


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 12, 2012)

Just realized You guys are coming to boise on the hatebreed headliner.

SO EXITED


----------



## I_Ate_The_Sky (Jun 13, 2012)

Any chance of you guys ever coming to Iceland? You have a pretty big fan base here and everyone is dying to have you come. But you never do :/


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 13, 2012)

you guys are coming to only 2 Quebec dates in Canada and then nothing else this year, sad panda


----------



## themike (Jun 19, 2012)

*TODAY IS THE DAY. 
*PICK THIS SHIT UP AND PREPARE TO BANG YOUR HEADS


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 19, 2012)

Mike always beats me to everything hahaha.

But yes, the new CD comes out today. If you have any interest in this CD and can spare an extra $10, I would be very grateful if you could pick up a copy. 

This CD is definitely best experienced by listening to the actual disc. I don't know what it is but it just sounds better by listening to the actual CD (I think this goes for pretty much every CD in my opinion). I even have Apple Lossless files converted straight from the mastered .wavs on my iPod and I still think listening to the actual CD sounds better.

So if you have the spare time and money take a trip to your local CD store/Best Buy/FYE, etc. and pick it up. It'll be worth it, I promise and then come back here and let me know what you think!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 19, 2012)

Heard 3 songs and I am already pretty sure this will be my personal album of the year 
Oh, and Alex: you're the coolest mofo around! It's awesome that you stay in such close contact to the fans


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 19, 2012)

am i doing it right? xD. awesome album Alex! just getting through my first spin now now and JFC is this shit heavy! the piano threw me off a bit but really digging the piano intro of devoid. lol and don't even get me started on dead silence, that song just crushes. Great job man definitely money well spent \m/.


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 19, 2012)

This month is such a GOOD month. Whitechapel, Fear Factory, and Gojira. I was sold on FF taking metal album of the year for me... and then you guys release this? Unfair. Why do you gotta make my decisions so difficult for me?!


----------



## themike (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok guys, let's have a little fun. *Who wants a free copy of the new Whitechapel record?* I have 2 copies to give away.






I will randomly select 2 people to receive a free copy of the new disc - all you have to do is post a FB status telling your friends to check out the new Whitechapel disc and include a link to the iTunes page. 

The link is: iTunes - Music - Whitechapel

Then just simply PM me a screenshot of the status you posted

The contest ends Sunday night at midnight (eastern standard time). I will PM the winners for their addresses and ship em' out. Winners will be randomly, and fairly, selected.


***If you want to support Alex and the guys please by all means buy the record on your own. We need to support good bands, and even more importantly our SS.org friends ****


----------



## cap-tan (Jun 19, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Mike always beats me to everything hahaha.
> 
> But yes, the new CD comes out today. If you have any interest in this CD and can spare an extra $10, I would be very grateful if you could pick up a copy.
> 
> ...



dammit! I pre-ordered it awhile ago on iTunes...lol Sounds awesome man!


----------



## I Voyager (Jun 19, 2012)

Still waiting for my pre-order package to come. Should come tomorrow, according to the USPS site.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 20, 2012)

My pre-order bundle is still on-route.....


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 20, 2012)

Those sweet fellas in Whitechapel asked me to come in and record solos on the songs "I, Dementia" and "Faces". What a bunch of sweeties! Check out this quick video i made of the Dementia solo. Enjoy!


----------



## prashanthan (Jun 20, 2012)

Just heard I, Dementia somewhere. Not really into Whitechapel/deathcore in particular but holy shit. Reckon this CD may be worth a gander...


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 20, 2012)

It is. This ain't your younger brother's Deathcore, folks. I mean, it's still there, but it's so fucking different at the same time. Not stupidly like that vomit-inducing Chelsea Grin crap. It's just... better. So much BETTER. I already freaking loved New Era and Exile, but Whitechapel blows them out of the god damned water and then throws rocks at them as it leaves.


----------



## otisct20 (Jun 20, 2012)

Someone should put up a play through of I, Dementia (maybe Alex?)


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 20, 2012)

Compared to the other Whitechapel releases. How does this one hold up, is it alot better or is it the same boring deathcore we come to expect that's full of breakdowns and just chugga chugga. I mean I thought the last album was pretty boring, didn't really like somatic defilement. But the only deathcore I really love is BoO the discovery. Is it really worth a shot for a fan of more traditional death metal or is it a chugfest pig squeal bree bree Chelsea Grin stuff that's been so overused. I like that Hate song but that's all I heard from this album

This is Exile showed hope that the band can surprise.me on the next record


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 20, 2012)

That was pretty damn good. Im planning on buying this


----------



## themike (Jun 20, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> Is it really worth a shot for a fan of more traditional death meta




Nothing like they've wrote before. In my opinion it's mature, smart song writing full of textures and layers. Phils lyrics are great, and he's stepped outside the box for his vocals on this release. Judging by why you didn't like the other albums, I think this will be more up your ally


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 20, 2012)

As above, it is genuinely more mature. It shows development and expansion. For that reason alone it's worth listening to just to see if you agree. It's a major step in a different direction for them.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 20, 2012)

It definitively is more mature


----------



## Grack (Jun 20, 2012)

I got my pre-order package Friday or Saturday, and still listening to it today; it's really awesome, met and exceeded my expectations. This album has definitely made me a fan.

Although, the shirt I got, I wish I would have opted for a size Medium, the Large is too big for me.


----------



## great_kthulu (Jun 20, 2012)

My cousin bought a copy and we blasted it together. I will be picking this up after I start work next week. Really came through on this one, from someone who was never a fan before, it's really worth a listen. I feel like the band finally really started using the three guitarists on this one! Well done boys, well done. This is deathcore done right! (I never thought I would say those words...)


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 21, 2012)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Those sweet fellas in Whitechapel asked me to come in and record solos on the songs "I, Dementia" and "Faces". What a bunch of sweeties! Check out this quick video i made of the Dementia solo. Enjoy!




Hellll yyeeaahhh!

That second guitar on your wall suuuurreee iisss pretty


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, it really is. I wonder what kind of person came up with that fantastic design?


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 21, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hellll yyeeaahhh!
> 
> That second guitar on your wall suuuurreee iisss pretty



haha you daaaaaaaaaaamn right, and it plays like a beast, too!


----------



## loktide (Jun 21, 2012)

great album and tone 

would be awesome to see this profile available to us fellow kemper users


----------



## Thor1777 (Jun 21, 2012)

just picked up the CD yesterday evening, love it....more mature yes....just outstanding playing, writing and tone.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jun 21, 2012)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Those sweet fellas in Whitechapel asked me to come in and record solos on the songs "I, Dementia" and "Faces". What a bunch of sweeties! Check out this quick video i made of the Dementia solo. Enjoy!




3 words:
mmmmm-MMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 21, 2012)

Picked up the CD. Never thought I'll buy Whitechapel.


----------



## themike (Jun 21, 2012)

Dont forget! 3 more days!



th3m1ke said:


> Ok guys, let's have a little fun. *Who wants a free copy of the new Whitechapel record?* I have 2 copies to give away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Decipher (Jun 21, 2012)

My Pre-order came in yesterday. CD's fucking solid! Love it!! And the Jersey/shorts are pretty tits.


----------



## jr1092 (Jun 22, 2012)

My favorite release of WC to date. Mature and layered music.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 22, 2012)

I loved New Era to death and after just hearing the first couple of tracks from this, i know it's going to be killer. Can't wait to hear the rest when i snag it from itunes tonight.

Can't wait to see you guys destroy on tour!!!


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 22, 2012)

such a massive album, better then New era, and maybe even better than this is Exile.

love it!


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 22, 2012)

loktide said:


> great album and tone
> 
> would be awesome to see this profile available to us fellow kemper users


 
agreed for sure, the Kemper sounds amazing on the album. might have to look into them a little more now xD


----------



## MikeSweeney (Jun 23, 2012)

Dude you guys should have Randy Blythe do a guess on your nex album it would be cool


----------



## Decapitated (Jun 23, 2012)

I totally forgot the new album is out! Can't wait to see you guys tear it up again at Sandstone on July 17th!!!!!! I saw you guys a couple of years ago there. Very noice!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Went to best buy to get the new album and at first the guy is like we dont have that one. I was ready to never step into best buy again and just order everything from Amazon. Then we found it on the side shelf after he looked it up.

Its a very musical album. I enjoy the heavy as hell as well as little experimental aspects to Whitechapels sound

The album is nothing short of amazing


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know how thye make that sliding like sound at the end of section 8 (during the final breakdown/"you're all worthless") part? I've been trying to figure it out, but can't seem to.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 23, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> Does anyone know how thye make that sliding like sound at the end of section 8 (during the final breakdown/"you're all worthless") part? I've been trying to figure it out, but can't seem to.



4th fret harmonic on all strings, scraped like a sweep from high to low

That's my best bet anyway


----------



## themike (Jun 24, 2012)

This album with good headphones really makes me appreciate real drums and real piano on a metal record.....


----------



## themike (Jun 24, 2012)

THIS ENDS TONIGHT




th3m1ke said:


> Ok guys, let's have a little fun. *Who wants a free copy of the new Whitechapel record?* I have 2 copies to give away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 25, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> 4th fret harmonic on all strings, scraped like a sweep from high to low
> 
> That's my best bet anyway


thanks man


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jun 27, 2012)

Woo!! I won one of the copies!! So stoked!


----------



## DVRP (Jun 28, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Woo!! I won one of the copies!! So stoked!



As did I  Can't wait to have it in my hands


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 28, 2012)

the video for I, Dementia is pretty cool.

only it reminded me of that other song with a red/white/black colour scheme...


y'know

seven nation army


----------



## Ericbrujo (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## themike (Jun 29, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> the video for I, Dementia is pretty cool.
> 
> only it reminded me of that other song with a red/white/black colour scheme...
> 
> ...



Did you read the info on the video? 

It says " Music video enthusiasts will appreciate the homage to the iconic White Stripes, "Seven Nation Army" video." 

The idea to pay tribute to the White Stripes video came from the band directly, not us, and I absolutely love it. Not only do I think its a great concept in general instead of just another straight performance video, but also the style of video really emphasis' the heavy, droning pace of this song. You get caught up in the tempo and flow, at least thats my opinion 




AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Woo!! I won one of the copies!! So stoked!





DVRP said:


> As did I  Can't wait to have it in my hands


 
Mailing them out to you guys today, enjoy!


----------



## petereanima (Jun 29, 2012)

CD ordered.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 29, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Did you read the info on the video?
> 
> It says " Music video enthusiasts will appreciate the homage to the iconic White Stripes, "Seven Nation Army" video."
> 
> The idea to pay tribute to the White Stripes video came from the band directly, not us, and I absolutely love it. Not only do I think its a great concept in general instead of just another straight performance video, but also the style of video really emphasis' the heavy, droning pace of this song. You get caught up in the tempo and flow, at least thats my opinion



didn't read the description sorry!

very cool from a deathmetal band to pay homage to seven nation army, wouldn't have expected that.


----------



## themike (Jun 29, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> didn't read the description sorry!
> 
> very cool from a deathmetal band to pay homage to seven nation army, wouldn't have expected that.



Oh I wasn't attacking you - its just been a common problem. Even people on youtube page aren't reading the description and posting things like "OMGZ ITS JUST LIKE DAT WHITE STRIPES VIDEO MUH PARENTS TOLD ME ABOUT"


----------



## Heineken (Jun 29, 2012)

What a badass album, I can already tell this is gonna get massive replay in my car and ipod!!


----------



## Kkoznarek (Jun 29, 2012)

The new album is going to rip and destroy! Cannot wait.


----------



## TraceXCOBHCX (Jul 5, 2012)

The new CD is amazing, solos = win.


----------



## themike (Jul 5, 2012)

So I just read a youtube comment about "I, Dementia" that I actually think is positive regarding people who may not have liked them on previous albums and how different the new record is.....



> "Wait, wait, wait...I remember not being impressed by Whitechapel at all. I remember even thinking they were part of what was wrong with modern metal to me. My how some people can&#65279; give off bad first impressions. This is amazing."


----------



## Adeamus (Jul 5, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> So I just read a youtube comment about "I, Dementia" that I actually think is positive regarding people who may not have liked them on previous albums and how different the new record is.....



Yeah, never been a particular fan of WC's sound, but that actually sounded a lot better then everything I remember.

Perhaps I'll give the new disk a spin or two. Video turned out great though, did you have anything to do with it Mike?


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been a huge fan of Whitechapel since the first album. I love the sheer heaviness of everything they've done. I just bought the new album today and have only listened through once but damn. This album crushes worlds.


----------



## Tsmith678 (Jul 12, 2012)

Absolutely love everything about the new album. Completely a step up from all of their past material. More mature, more versatile, more groove, more brutal. Sheer perfection.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 12, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> 4th fret harmonic on all strings, scraped like a sweep from high to low
> 
> That's my best bet anyway



i call them gojiras


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 12, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> i call them gojiras



Oh fuck yes that is the best way to put it!


----------



## m4rK (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn i bet ive listened to the new album 50 times on my commute! Killer highway music..


----------



## baboisking (Jul 14, 2012)

Great album, but I can't decide if it's as good as This Is Exile. Close, at least. "The Night Remains" rips so fucking hard. Totally love the lead guitar textures that they're bringing in.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 18, 2012)

just wanted to say that breeding violence and daemon the procreated are 2 of the heaviest songs in existence


----------



## Marcus (Jul 18, 2012)

I only JUST realised the opening line in Make It Bleed references the first 3 albums, feel kinda dumb now


----------



## Sito81 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Alex, Hi Everybody,

my band is presently fostering a little dispute about how the single instruments of a band should "work, behave and sound". All for the best of the final picture of course.

There are mainly two fields of clash. The first one being EQ-settings and the second cabinet chunk. Both are of course in relation.

So EQ wise, where do you guys cut and where do you guys boost? 
The general approach till now was to first dial in a nice overall tone on the amp and then in a second step to set up a 10-band eq in the fx-loop. Basically to clear up the sound by cutting some high-end (at 8 and 16khz) and bottom end (500hz - 31hz) and pushing the mids at 2 and 4 khz.
This results in a clear and stringy tone. Sadly this setup lacks the nice punch and chunk that the cabinet supplies when running the amp without the eq in the loop.

Cabinet chunk wise we have tho contesting positions in the band.
One likes the physical response of a cabinet reacting to the bottom end frequencies.
The other position dislikes this and sacrifices the chunk for some additional clarity.

The obvious solution is to dial in some less harsh eq-settings in the fx-loop...

The question basically is: How do you guys like your tone? and: Do you think that some cabinet chunk harms the overall tone and calrity of the bandsound?

I would really like to know how you guys approach those topics. This goes out to Alex and of course to everybody following this thread.

Pass your two cents gentlemen! 

ps: Whitechapel rules... of course


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jul 21, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Went to best buy to get the new album and at first the guy is like we dont have that one. I was ready to never step into best buy again and just order everything from Amazon. Then we found it on the side shelf after he looked it up.
> 
> Its a very musical album. I enjoy the heavy as hell as well as little experimental aspects to Whitechapels sound
> 
> The album is nothing short of amazing



Thanks so much man!!



MikeSweeney said:


> Dude you guys should have Randy Blythe do a guess on your nex album it would be cool



Wonderful idea, I would absolutely love that!



metal_sam14 said:


> 4th fret harmonic on all strings, scraped like a sweep from high to low
> 
> That's my best bet anyway



It's actually a third fret harmonic scrape but yes, that's what it is! Gojira worship hahaha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jul 21, 2012)

Sito81 said:


> Hi Alex, Hi Everybody,
> 
> my band is presently fostering a little dispute about how the single instruments of a band should "work, behave and sound". All for the best of the final picture of course.
> 
> ...



I think you're looking a little too far into it. Which is awesome, don't get me wrong, I love it when people care about sculpting their sound for an overall clearer spectrum of sound from the band, but it doesn't have to be as difficult as you're making it.

Personally I love the chunk that comes from a cabinet. It really helps drive the energy and aggression on stage. One tour we went totally Direct In with no cabs on stage and I didn't like it. It was cool having a clean stage with nothing but lights but it felt super empty and sterile actually on stage. Our sound guy loved it because there was no sound coming from cabinets to interfere with the tone coming from the PA speakers.

Now our FOH tone is still DI but we run cabs on stage too and it feels amazing. We have the solid tone from the DI (Kemper Profiling amps) while still getting the chunk and aggression on stage.

But with my set up, I run a Kemper Profiling amp straight to the PA, and then also to a power amp and 2 Mesa cabinets on stage. On the Kemper the EQ isn't very extreme, due to the fact the profile I use was made by our producer Mark Lewis and sounds really great on it's own. The only thing I found about the profile was it had a little too much low mid which was muddying up the signal especially for as low as we tune (Drop A and Drop G). On the Kemper I took out about 2-3 db of 350hz after the cabinet block which really helped clean up the over all tone. Then I run a real Maxon OD-808 tubescreamer into the front of the Kemper like a real amp which helps high pass the tone and round off some of that wompy low end.

We all use the same patch live with minor tweaks for personal preference that differentiate our tones. Ben likes less gain, Zach likes slightly more mids, etc.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ericbrujo (Jul 22, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I think you're looking a little too far into it. Which is awesome, don't get me wrong, I love it when people care about sculpting their sound for an overall clearer spectrum of sound from the band, but it doesn't have to be as difficult as you're making it.
> 
> Personally I love the chunk that comes from a cabinet. It really helps drive the energy and aggression on stage. One tour we went totally Direct In with no cabs on stage and I didn't like it. It was cool having a clean stage with nothing but lights but it felt super empty and sterile actually on stage. Our sound guy loved it because there was no sound coming from cabinets to interfere with the tone coming from the PA speakers.
> 
> ...


 
What kind of Power Amps do you guys use with the Kempers ???


----------



## petereanima (Jul 24, 2012)

Finally had the time to listen to the complete album, really really digging this. It's been a long time that I've been able to listen to a "brutal" record from start to finish without getting bored, but that one left me desiring more.

Oh, and it was the final push I needed to contact Alan Douches for mastering our upcoming record. Great work from him also again!


----------



## cronje92 (Jul 24, 2012)

I first saw and heard of Whitechapel in Folkstone, UK when they were supporting Trivium. Been Kinda hooked since A New Era Of Corruption came out. Definitely the most listened to album on my Ipod and the main reason I decided to buy a 7 string. 

When will the next album be out?


----------



## petereanima (Jul 24, 2012)

cronje92 said:


> When will the next album be out?



Dude, their latest (self titled) album just came out 1 month ago.


----------



## cronje92 (Jul 24, 2012)

Shit man! I've been stuck in Tanzania for the last month with no internet!


----------



## rogrotten (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Alex! can we see some pics of the new rigs??? pretty pleaseee


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 2, 2012)

rogrotten said:


> Hey Alex! can we see some pics of the new rigs??? pretty pleaseee



Yeah I can do that!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 2, 2012)

petereanima said:


> Finally had the time to listen to the complete album, really really digging this. It's been a long time that I've been able to listen to a "brutal" record from start to finish without getting bored, but that one left me desiring more.
> 
> Oh, and it was the final push I needed to contact Alan Douches for mastering our upcoming record. Great work from him also again!



Oh yeah man, Alan murdered this new record. When we got the test masters back my jaw hit the floor!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 2, 2012)

Ericbrujo said:


> What kind of Power Amps do you guys use with the Kempers ???



I use the power section of a 6505 (recently became a new endorsee!)

Ben and Zach use a Rocktron Velocity 300 in stereo, each one takes a side. It's only 150 solid state watts to each cab but since they are just using it for stage sound it definitely gets the job done!


----------



## Saber_777 (Aug 3, 2012)

Alex, I just want you to know. It wasnt the same being at the Valarium and not seeing you guys.


----------



## turkaloot (Aug 20, 2012)

Alex would you suggest the 5150 iii for a straight amp sound or is it it better to save some money and just get the 6505? I'm looking for a whitechapel-ish tone, basically just brutal and heavy, I figured you'd be a fairly good source for this advice


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 20, 2012)

I think you mean the other way around, the 5150 III is definitely more expensive than the 6505.

Honestly man I like both amps, it really just boils down to what you like/need from an amp.

If you need clean tone at all then that already answers the question and to get the 5150 III. The 5150 III's cleans are Fender-esque and very beautiful, while the clean on the 6505 is very lack luster.

If clean doesn't matter to you it really depends on what you are looking for in a "heavy" distorted tone.

The 5150 III has a very percussive and razor like gain structure. It's very clear and SUPER tight sounding, especially the crunch channel. I still like to use an overdrive in the front of it but it certainly doesn't need it, it's already a very tight sounding amp.

The 6505 is a little looser sounding, definitely needs an overdrive in the front but it has more sag and girth to the tone in my opinion. It's a little darker and focuses more on the low mids while the 5150 III focuses more on the high mids.

You saying you want "Whitechapel" tone is kind of a difficult question to answer because we have used both of those amps live and on recording so I guess either amp could get you "Whitechapel" tone hahaha.

I hope that helps man!


----------



## turkaloot (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats what I meant haha I guess it came out wrong, 5150's a hefty price tag when your broke sadly

Thanks though, definitely cleared up some confusion of the two

I dont want to bombard you with any more questions, but what rigs were you guys using for this past mayhem fest? I saw you guys when you did the headliner earlier this month in montreal and was blown away by how good everything sounded, I guess you could say this was the "whitechapel" tone I can only hope to recreate haha. Is everything you guys do now all Kemper?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 20, 2012)

turkaloot said:


> Thats what I meant haha I guess it came out wrong, 5150's a hefty price tag when your broke sadly
> 
> Thanks though, definitely cleared up some confusion of the two
> 
> I dont want to bombard you with any more questions, but what rigs were you guys using for this past mayhem fest? I saw you guys when you did the headliner earlier this month in montreal and was blown away by how good everything sounded, I guess you could say this was the "whitechapel" tone I can only hope to recreate haha. Is everything you guys do now all Kemper?



Yes, on Mayhem this Summer and the headlining off dates we played all of our guitar tones were from the Kempers, using the profile that we used for the album of a 5150 III and a Mesa cab, so if you liked our Live tone I'd say you'd like a 5150 III in real life for sure!


----------



## turkaloot (Aug 20, 2012)

Well that answers just about all my questions for tonight, thank you for the help Mr. Wade. 

Cheers man!


----------



## guitarplayer18 (Sep 2, 2012)

do you have any tabs for hate creation?
haha


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 3, 2012)

guitarplayer18 said:


> do you have any tabs for hate creation?
> haha



I got back to your PM but sorry man I don't have any tabs!

The song is tuned to B Standard though


----------



## rogrotten (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey alex, could you get pictures of your new rigs? I'm trying to get my guitar players to get Kempers, but they don't believe you guys use them.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 13, 2012)

rogrotten said:


> Hey alex, could you get pictures of your new rigs? I'm trying to get my guitar players to get Kempers, but they don't believe you guys use them.



Yeah we just started a tour. I'll snap some and post them!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 13, 2012)

We just started a new tour today direct supporting Hatebreed with special guests All Shall Perish and Deez Nuts, who from here will I see there??


----------



## MikeH (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel like it's coming close. So hopefully I can swing it. Maybe even play it.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd like to get out to a show.. doesn't look you're coming to DC... make have to make a trip to Richmond but the show is on a wednesday, could be tough. The Nation is a sweet venue btw


----------



## dimetime94 (Sep 18, 2012)

Cant wait to see the new rigs man!


----------



## themike (Sep 18, 2012)

rogrotten said:


> Hey alex, could you get pictures of your new rigs? I'm trying to get my guitar players to get Kempers, but they don't believe you guys use them.


 
I'll let Alex post their own rigs but until then, convince on my friend.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 30, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I'll let Alex post their own rigs but until then, convince on my friend.



Hahaha sick picture mike :-*


----------



## themike (Oct 1, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hahaha sick picture mike :-*


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


>


----------



## m4rK (Oct 1, 2012)

A few of ny buddies went and saw you guys. I couldnt justify a monday night show or i would gone. Not a big hatebreed fan sooo... anyway, my friends said you guys brought it, well done!


----------



## Marcus (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey Alex, any plans for you guys to come down to Australia any time soon? It's been a little while since you were here for Soundwave


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Oct 12, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Hey Alex, any plans for you guys to come down to Australia any time soon? It's been a little while since you were here for Soundwave



Yeah hopefully we will be back to another Soundwave soon!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Oct 12, 2012)

For anyone interested I made an official Facebook page to stay in touch with my/Whitechapel fans better. I have pictures and write ups about my gear and stuff so if that's something you'd fancy then Like my page here:

http://www.facebook.com/alexwadeofficial


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a few updates from the WC camp:

We've announced our co-headlining tour with Emmure. It will also feature our 7 string brethren in Unearth, as well as up and coming metal acts The Plot in You and Obey the Brave.







Check out dates at http://www.facebook.com/whitechapelmetal


Also Mark Lewis (producer for our self titled album) will be re-mixing as well as re-mastering our debut full length "The Somatic Defilement". The mixes are coming out great, staying true to the original sound while making it more clear and dynamic. Fans will not be disappointed! The re-release will feature all new artwork as well and it will be in stores Spring of 2013.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 27, 2012)

Hopefully I won't still be a broke motherfucker by the time of the Denver date lol


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 27, 2012)

will for sure be at the Toronto show, dunno if i wanna sit through Emmure to be honest, maybe just long enough to see that sick ibanez RGD custom


----------



## Fredguitar1996 (Nov 27, 2012)

Absolutely can not wait for your show on February 7 in Montreal, I've been wanting to see you live for such a long time. I was wondering if it was possible that you can tell me the setlist for this tour so I can know what to expect. Can't wait for my first whitechapel show, keep it up with the awesome work.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 27, 2012)

The Somatic Defilement was the first heavy ass record i ever got into. This is a question i've always wanted to ask one of you guys if i got the chance to meet you again...
Did you guys just laugh your asses off the whole time you were writing lyrics? I would have a hard time not laughing writing down "gagging on my semen is required"  

But i'm seriously stoked for the new version!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 29, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Also Mark Lewis (producer for our self titled album) will be re-mixing as well as re-mastering our debut full length "The Somatic Defilement". The mixes are coming out great, staying true to the original sound while making it more clear and dynamic. Fans will not be disappointed! The re-release will feature all new artwork as well and it will be in stores Spring of 2013.



YES. PLEASE.


----------



## Masc0t (Nov 29, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Also Mark Lewis (producer for our self titled album) will be re-mixing as well as re-mastering our debut full length "The Somatic Defilement". The mixes are coming out great, staying true to the original sound while making it more clear and dynamic. Fans will not be disappointed! The re-release will feature all new artwork as well and it will be in stores Spring of 2013.



Then you guys should tour a set of Somatic Defilement all the way through in support of the re-release.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 29, 2012)

^ OOh hell yes!!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 4, 2012)

We released a promo video for the Brothers of Brutality Tour today:



Get tickets here: Home : Brothers of Brutality


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 4, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> We released a promo video for the Brothers of Brutality Tour today:
> 
> 
> 
> Get tickets here: Home : Brothers of Brutality




when you guys hit TO, you should hit up Dangerous Dan's burgers, not far from the venue, for the most brutal and deliciously insane burger creations in toronto \m/


----------



## m4rK (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for coming back to spokane! Im super stoked to see you guys!


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 28, 2012)

Man I'm listening to A New Era of Corruption in closed-backs and I'm like "there's too much gain on these guitars." 

But then I'm like "if I could use that kind of tone and get away with it this well, would I?"

And then I'm like "Yeah. I totally would."


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah they sound good but I always thought those guitars were a little too gainy too. The gain on the 5150 was at 6 with a Maxon OD 808 in front and I prefer it around 4 with a boost. 

I much prefer the guitar tone on self titled.


----------



## themike (Dec 29, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah they sound good but I always thought those guitars were a little too gainy too. The gain on the 5150 was at 6 with a Maxon OD 808 in front and I prefer it around 4 with a boost.
> 
> I much prefer the guitar tone on self titled.




What was the gain on for the guitars on Somatic - 54? 55? haha


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 29, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah they sound good but I always thought those guitars were a little too gainy too. The gain on the 5150 was at 6 with a Maxon OD 808 in front and I prefer it around 4 with a boost.
> 
> I much prefer the guitar tone on self titled.



As a listener I found that I have the same preference. Its much tighter to my ears - it does the playing better justice.  That said, I felt like the guitar sound on New Era SCREAMED 5150, which was cool to me. I could INSTANTLY tell that all the guitars were tracked with the same pissed off rig. 

I like both records a lot. Gonna spend some time with them before digging a little deeper in the WC catalog.


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty (Jan 5, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah they sound good but I always thought those guitars were a little too gainy too. The gain on the 5150 was at 6 with a Maxon OD 808 in front and I prefer it around 4 with a boost.
> 
> I much prefer the guitar tone on self titled.



It didn't help having bass and resonance maxed either, but that's just my taste. I watched the studio video where you show the settings and I was like "OH that's exactly why I can't listen to more than a few songs at a time "
Music kicked ass, tone IS ass.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 6, 2013)

Seeing you guys in Denver the 27th. So stoked, I haven't seen Whitechapel since the 2011 Summer Slaughter


----------



## Whitechapelx (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey Alex do you ever think your, Ben's or Zach's sig model will ever be available in guitar center stores? I wanna trade in my 7 string for one and I've just never seen one in guitar center....


----------



## themike (Jan 6, 2013)

Whitechapelx said:


> Hey Alex do you ever think your, Ben's or Zach's sig model will ever be available in guitar center stores? I wanna trade in my 7 string for one and I've just never seen one in guitar center....



If they don't have them in stock your local guitar center would be able to order one for you


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 23, 2013)

Stolen:


----------



## Brill (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey alex i remeber you guys joking around about getting a 2nd bassist to the retorts to getting a 4th guitarist.
What would you do if you guys do if you had 2 bassists?


----------



## m4rK (Jan 24, 2013)

Just saw you guys in spokane last night with that very guitar! Awesome show you guys killed it! Your sound was huge, and you were easily the tightest set of night!


----------



## m4rK (Jan 27, 2013)

Whitechapel @Knitting Factory "This is Exile" - YouTube

coolest thing I've seen in a long time!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 27, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Hey alex i remeber you guys joking around about getting a 2nd bassist to the retorts to getting a 4th guitarist.
> What would you do if you guys do if you had 2 bassists?



Considering they were joking around, probably nothing.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like I can't make the show tonight afterall 


Fuck being broke


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 28, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Stolen:



HAHAHAHAHAHA love it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Stolen:


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 28, 2013)

An update from NAMM, Zach's signature LTD, the ZH-7 will be offered with Dimarzio D-Activators for 2013.

Photo courtesy of DJPharoah:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw that. Like the move since it steers it away from looking too similar to the MH-417.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 25, 2013)

This. Yes. This.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 25, 2013)

It's private.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 26, 2013)

Back to public.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 26, 2013)

AHHHHHH IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS


----------



## no_dice (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked, but is there any chance of any of the WC Kemper profiles being available in the future?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 26, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but is there any chance of any of the WC Kemper profiles being available in the future?



I can't give out the one we used on Self Titled because Mark Lewis our producer made it and his tones are his career so respectfully I wouldn't give out something like that.

BUT I actually have never made a profile of my own yet, so once I do that if I dig it I wouldn't mind to put it up for download.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 26, 2013)

We announced today pre-order packages for the re-issue of The Somatic Defilement






It features new artwork and packaging, a new mix from Mark Lewis (producer of self titled) and a new master from Alan Douches.

In my opinion the new mix/master is much more clear and understandable than the original. A more cleaned up and aggressive version.

Pre-order packages are available here:

WHITECHAPEL | The Somatic Defilement


----------



## no_dice (Feb 26, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I can't give out the one we used on Self Titled because Mark Lewis our producer made it and his tones are his career so respectfully I wouldn't give out something like that.
> 
> BUT I actually have never made a profile of my own yet, so once I do that if I dig it I wouldn't mind to put it up for download.



No, of course I understand. I didn't know if you had profiled some amps of your own to use. I was just curious, because I thought it would be cool to have access to some of the same sounds you use.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 26, 2013)

I liked the tone off Somatic Defilement. very raw and sludgy, fitting for Whitechapel. Its too clean for me imo on the new one. Guess I'll have to let it sink in some more.


To Alex:
How long have you guys had the idea to re-record the Somatic Defilement? 
Why did you choose to re-record it when a lot of bands don't even attempt to re-record the sound of their debuts? Sometimes there even older 20 years old (Ala Suffocation).
I mean most bands feel like it will take away from the original feel of their debuts if they re-record it. Do you feel this way sometimes?


----------



## zgov (Mar 11, 2013)

Well to clarify one thing for Alex its not a re-recording its a reissue, they didnt go back to the studio and record the album again they just cleaned it up to give it a clearer sound. 

Alex: just wondered if silent hill had anything to do with the artwork on the somatic defilement? I even listened to the album on my iPod while watching silent hill...pretty scary how well it synced up man... It was near pertect lol


----------



## zgov (Mar 11, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah they sound good but I always thought those guitars were a little too gainy too. The gain on the 5150 was at 6 with a Maxon OD 808 in front and I prefer it around 4 with a boost.
> 
> I much prefer the guitar tone on self titled.



I love the distortion on the old block letter 5150 I wouldnt even use a distortion pedal with it, all id need is that amp with a Vader cab and a looping station n id be set...thats just my preference though lol


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 11, 2013)

Jamming to New Era at work! My surroundings and current attire contrast hilariously with this shit. Love it.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 27, 2013)

So I've decided to start a YouTube channel that will feature song playthroughs, gear demos, tutorials, FAQs, and other fun stuff.

Here is the first video of a song play through of Vicer Exciser!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wI2PXkQaGE

I'm going to be taking this pretty seriously so be sure to subscribe so you can see new videos when they are first posted!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Volteau (Mar 27, 2013)

Will sub today. SSO Support! But you must promise me goats and monkeys! Lots and lots of goats and monkeys! 

I kid, I kid. Good luck with this man! 

P.S. I still hate you for having seen ISIS and Jakob on the same night... at the same show.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbed, fo sho.


----------



## Ayo7e (Mar 27, 2013)

Done!


----------



## craigny (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbed also!!! Awesome


----------



## DrGand (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha. Even in metal you hear some folk with a slight southern voice.

Good video man! Can't wait for more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for making me feel a little less insecure about playing my guitfiddle in that same position while sitting.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thank you for making me feel a little less insecure about playing my guitfiddle in that same position while sitting.



It's so much more comfortable with it resting on the left thigh instead of the right!


----------



## vinniemallet (Mar 27, 2013)

Pretty cool man, I m watching Phil Bozeman channel also and he have a lot of cool videos, keep going!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2013)

I try it the "normal" wa and it just doesn't feel right at all. My right arm feels cramped and my left arm feels like it's being stretched out too far. 

Also, watched your video, liked, and subscribed.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 27, 2013)

very cool


----------



## berzerkergang (Mar 27, 2013)

The irony that I was playing my AW-7 with gruv wrap on it as I found this thread is pretty awesome. 

This may seem like I am kissing ass but I have to say man, I have played a lot of LTDs and a lot of 7s but the AW-7 is one of the nicest I have ever played, not to mention it being easily the best guitar I have played in that price range. It's built, it sounds and plays like a much more expensive guitar. 

Well done on designing it and well done on the playthrough.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 27, 2013)

berzerkergang said:


> The irony that I was playing my AW-7 with gruv wrap on it as I found this thread is pretty awesome.
> 
> This may seem like I am kissing ass but I have to say man, I have played a lot of LTDs and a lot of 7s but the AW-7 is one of the nicest I have ever played, not to mention it being easily the best guitar I have played in that price range. It's built, it sounds and plays like a much more expensive guitar.
> 
> Well done on designing it and well done on the playthrough.



Thank you for the kind words!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2013)

berzerkergang said:


> The irony that I was playing my AW-7 with gruv wrap on it as I found this thread is pretty awesome.
> 
> This may seem like I am kissing ass but I have to say man, I have played a lot of LTDs and a lot of 7s but the AW-7 is one of the nicest I have ever played, not to mention it being easily the best guitar I have played in that price range. It's built, it sounds and plays like a much more expensive guitar.
> 
> Well done on designing it and well done on the playthrough.



Kissass.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 27, 2013)

You should definitely do a play through of I, Dementia 

But yes, tried out the AW7 at Sam Ash last weekend and fell in love with it, and I usually dont like playing 7s


----------



## Black Mamba (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope there's a video in the works on perfect beard grooming as well. Hehehe.


----------



## themike (Mar 27, 2013)

Learn to embed videos, you rockstar


----------



## Terminus1993 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just Subbed, can't wait to hear sick stuff from you!!!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks great man, production value is awesome


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 27, 2013)

I've never really listened to the somatic difilement, but that vid tells me i should.


----------



## berzerkergang (Mar 27, 2013)

Rick said:


> Kissass.



lol no kissing ass needed, just commending a guy on a great guitar that I own haha.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 27, 2013)

a big hells yes to playing over the left leg rather than the right, feels far more natural for electric, and i see we have the same kind of playing style with the right hand also

very much looking forward to see more vids of yours as i love to watch artists sit and play their own material and go through their gear, i'm a gear nut like that LOL

keep it brutal mate \m/


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 28, 2013)

do some playthroughs on the custom tele! i wanna see that thing in action


----------



## donray1527 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah i wanna see that tele in action. That thing was sick AF


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 28, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Learn to embed videos, you rockstar




I tried! But now that I am replying I see that I put youtube instead of youtubevid in the brackets. Oh well now I know hahaha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 28, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> do some playthroughs on the custom tele! i wanna see that thing in action



I definitely planned on it!


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> do some playthroughs on the custom tele! i wanna see that thing in action



Yeah, I want to see it too. In my dirty grubby hands.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 28, 2013)

i subbed before you even had your first video up


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm really digging the remastered Somatic Defilement. I like how some songs off the remastered really shine when the guitars have more presence.


----------



## Acrid (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the play through, awesome stuff! Any chance of a tab?


----------



## that short guy (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Alex any chance that your sig will come in different collors in the future?


----------



## Toxic Dover (Apr 19, 2013)

Loving the newly mastered Somatic Defilement album! I can hear the guitars more clearly now in a lot of the songs... some covers soon possibly..!


----------



## joe-tofu (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey Alex!

Don't worry, I'm not asking for your presets, but do you recall, what Amp/Distortion and Cab you used on your Axe-FX back then?


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 22, 2013)

I am currently out on tour with Whitechapel playing my swirly guitars! Ben Savage is taking a semester off for college, so here I am standing in. Come give me a dang high five!


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2013)

joe-tofu said:


> Hey Alex!
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not asking for your presets, but do you recall, what Amp/Distortion and Cab you used on your Axe-FX back then?



I think it was TS808 into an Amp (5150 or Das Metall, I have both running in parallel but I don't think he did) then a Metal 4x12 cab with a U87 mic

Don't quote me though, it's just what I have under my "yo ill deathcore bREW" preset which I based off his model


----------



## muffinbutton (May 28, 2013)

Loving the remastered album. Just got around to finding it all on youtube. Once I have money I'll buy it somewhere, for now I'll steal it. Sorry. Keeping the original and this version on my ipod though.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 28, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Loving the remastered album. Just got around to finding it all on youtube. Once I have money I'll buy it somewhere, for now I'll steal it. Sorry. Keeping the original and this version on my ipod though.



yeah how bout you not openly say your gunna steal it, les you want the mods giving you the ban hammer 

we don't mention nor discuss pirating


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 28, 2013)

that short guy said:


> Hey Alex any chance that your sig will come in different collors in the future?



I'm pushing for it!!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 28, 2013)

Revan said:


> I think it was TS808 into an Amp (5150 or Das Metall, I have both running in parallel but I don't think he did) then a Metal 4x12 cab with a U87 mic
> 
> Don't quote me though, it's just what I have under my "yo ill deathcore bREW" preset which I based off his model



Yup that's the one! I liked Das Metal more for sure.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 28, 2013)

New Video on my YouTube Channel:

Home Studio Tour


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 28, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm pushing for it!!



I'd kill for an AW-7 in aqua burst


----------



## Acrid (May 29, 2013)

Awesome studio dude. What tuning do you have the swamp ash tele in? In your Kemper NGD you mentioned that you might post some profiles one day, did you ever get the time to do that?


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 29, 2013)

Dear people in Whitechapel, while im not digging the newest album, ill tell you that _The Somatic Defilement_ is THE best deathcore album out there, a true masterpiece. Props to all of you. Im enjoying the re-release too.

Btw, awesome sig you have there Alex, i really like red, bloody flame maple tops.


----------



## donray1527 (May 29, 2013)

Id kill for that swamp ash tele. It's SAAAAWWEEETT. i remember when it was posted on here and i about shit myself.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 29, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> yeah how bout you not openly say your gunna steal it, les you want the mods giving you the ban hammer
> 
> we don't mention nor discuss pirating



I'm going to buy it. I don't have money right now. I'll keep that in mind though. thanks.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 29, 2013)

Acrid said:


> Awesome studio dude. What tuning do you have the swamp ash tele in? In your Kemper NGD you mentioned that you might post some profiles one day, did you ever get the time to do that?



Currently its in Drop A


----------



## that short guy (May 29, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm pushing for it!!



A tobacao sunburst flamed top would be epic


----------



## that short guy (May 29, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm pushing for it!!



A tobacao sunburst flamed top would be epic


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 29, 2013)

Prostatic Fluid Asphyxiation sounds much more frantic than the old version


----------



## themike (Jun 19, 2013)

I have been good friends with these guys for years and this documentry literally left goosebumps on my arms. Definitely a beautiful piece of art to capture what guys like Alex give up on a daily basis to do what they do...


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 19, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> I have been good friends with these guys for years and this documentry literally left goosebumps on my arms. Definitely a beautiful piece of art to capture what guys like Alex give up on a daily basis to do what they do...




That was a great, honest behind the scenes documentary, really glad I watched it, even if I felt a bit depressed afterwards


----------



## MikeH (Jul 16, 2013)

WHITECHAPEL Tease New Material - Metal Injection | A/V | Metal Injection


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 16, 2013)

MikeH said:


> WHITECHAPEL Tease New Material - Metal Injection | A/V | Metal Injection



Maybe its just me but I couldn't make any of that out at all


----------



## toothbrush (Jul 27, 2013)

I simply wanted to pop in and say that I have recently discovered this band, and had my first full listen of "This is Exile" all the way through today (yes, a little late to the party). _Really _enjoying this band. First band in a while that really floored me with their intensity. Usually vocals aren't the first thing I get excited about, but Mr. Bozeman's delivery and lyrical content are both quite impressive. Gotta hand it to this band


----------



## Acrid (Aug 8, 2013)

Ben has been kind enough to upload a Vicer Exciser Lesson >


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Aug 8, 2013)

That's the relaxation one can only achieve by playing a song countless times. 
That Ibby is sweet too! I'm curious what model it is...Alex?


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 8, 2013)

After seeing some vids of them, mostly quick passes and snippets, i'm seeing more ibanez in their racks lately, i'm guessing Ben has been playing Ibanez more than ESP of late


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahaha that's not Ben Savage, it's me, Ben Eller! I filled in for Savage on the Don't Pray for Us tour this spring, hence the pics of the guitar racks with my swirled Ibanez axes in it. Ben is still happily wailing on his ESP's. 
That guitar in my Vicer video is my rg7621. Got the crunch lab and Liquifire in there now, but on tour I had a custom Dimarzio in the bridge. Sounded insane!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 9, 2013)

HumanFuseBen said:


> _If you've ever wanted to learn Vicer Exciser by Whitechapel..._


 










































Sorry, couldn't help it.  


/


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 9, 2013)

Aaahahaha


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 9, 2013)

The documentary "why we do this" condensed into 9 minutes featuring whitechapel.
The exact same message.

Still timeless and very enjoyable.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 10, 2013)

HumanFuseBen said:


> I filled in for Savage on the Don't Pray for Us tour this spring, hence the pics of the guitar racks with my swirled Ibanez axes in it. Ben is still happily wailing on his ESP's.



i knew that wasn't Ben Savage in the vid above, but it does make me sad no Ibby's for Ben Savage, would have been sick to see on tour


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to update we are currently in the studio down in Sanford, FL once again at Audio Hammer Studios tracking drums for our 5th full length record with Mark Lewis again (who also produced our last Self Titled record).

We're getting a massive natural drum sound that we're all really stoked on. Sounds so huge.

After we finish here we are headed back to my home studio in Tennessee to finish guitars bass and vocals like we did on Self Titled.

Im shooting video the whole time so expect some studio webisodes for sure!


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Cant wait! You guys are without question one of the very best metal bands for me from the today era. Music is moody for me and very few bands create music that Im almost always in the mood for


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Definitely stoked to hear that. I can't wait to see some studio footage.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 6, 2013)

Alex you have no idea how much i needed this


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 23, 2013)

We're back at my home studio now tracking guitars and they are sounding huge and nasty.

Using a baritone scale SCT-607B for the Drop G and Drop A songs with 68-11 for Drop G and 62-10 for Drop A. We've never tracked Whitechapel with a baritone guitar and it's really sounding percussive and clear for the lower tunings.

We replaced the EMG 81-7 in the bridge with a Dimarzio D-Activator, definitely gave it more of the tone we were looking for. Big and saturated, but still very clear.

For the tone we are using a profile for the Kemper our producer Mark Lewis made of a Diezel Herbert into a Mesa oversized cabinet with V30s miced with an SM57. I've always loved the Herbert so Im excited we're actually using something not 5150 related for the album tone for once.

Here's a pic of the set up:






Can't wait for you guys to hear the tones we're getting!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 23, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> We've never tracked Whitechapel with a baritone guitar and it's really sounding percussive and clear for the lower tunings.



If this means we're getting an AW-7B in the future, I'm all for it.


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## petereanima (Sep 24, 2013)

fark yes.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Sep 24, 2013)

new whitechapel...sign me up. So excited to hear some stuff!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If this means we're getting an AW-7B in the future, I'm all for it.



Hey maybe! Im starting to get along with it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hey maybe! Im starting to get along with it!



Oh sweet Jesus if you do this I will buy all of your albums and the guitar.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 25, 2013)

Get Ben to make his baritone too. Not enough baritone 7s with floyds.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm here to tell you guys... from everything i've heard, this is going to be a hell of an album! Its WC doing everything that they do the best, and Nuguy is seriously setting a new benchmark for the genre with his drumming. Dude is a nightmare.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 25, 2013)

So this bad fvcker is hanging in my dorm...







 

Can't wait to hear more about the new record!


----------



## mstone564 (Sep 28, 2013)

This has probably been asked, but how do you do the guitar panning live? Is it just left, right, and somebody in the center...?

Also, same thing with recording: Since there's only rhythm guitars on the left and right do 1 of you just sit out a majority of the recording process?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 30, 2013)

mstone564 said:


> This has probably been asked, but how do you do the guitar panning live? Is it just left, right, and somebody in the center...?
> 
> Also, same thing with recording: Since there's only rhythm guitars on the left and right do 1 of you just sit out a majority of the recording process?



Live is me and zach panned left and right and savage is in the center for leads.

with recording, we did 3 rhythm guitars on our first record The Somatic Defilement, left right and center, but with This Is Exile and every album after that we only do 2 rhythm guitars, hard left and right, and then a center track when it's actually necessary, not just playing the same thing as the left and right guitars.


----------



## that short guy (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey Alex how's the new album going?


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Nov 27, 2013)

This question was probably already asked, but I can't search through all 20 pages. So how did you guys get your guitar tone on the new album? Specifically on "I, Dementia". To me the tone on that song sounds kind of different from some of the other songs. Did you maybe use the Axe FX on that and the EVH 5150 III on the other songs? Sounds awesome!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2013)

Pretty sure it was an EVH 5153 or a Kemper profile of an EVH 5153.


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Nov 28, 2013)

What is your opinion on this tone? https://soundcloud.com/metalguitaristpsycho/mesa-dual-rectifier-trem-o


----------



## flyingV (Nov 30, 2013)

Phil posted a new video on his yt channel, apparently the band is pretty much done recording the album right now with only his vocal tracks and some small isntrumental stuff missing:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4S3uUshIJc


----------



## flyingV (Dec 7, 2013)

This was posted on the Whitechapel FB Page:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152026353144454

I´m stoked.


----------



## Static (Dec 7, 2013)

That sounded sick.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, screw the NGD I just did making my week, that was amazing.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 8, 2013)

Haha thanks guys! We are putting the finishing touches on the album right now! Can't wait for you guys to hear this shit, it's my favorite album we have done yet!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 8, 2013)

Metal Guitarist said:


> This question was probably already asked, but I can't search through all 20 pages. So how did you guys get your guitar tone on the new album? Specifically on "I, Dementia". To me the tone on that song sounds kind of different from some of the other songs. Did you maybe use the Axe FX on that and the EVH 5150 III on the other songs? Sounds awesome!



We used a Kemper Profiling Amp direct in with a profile of a 5150 III into a Mesa 4x12.

The new album is Kemper again but the tone is a Diezel Herbert into a Mesa 4x12.


----------



## katsumura78 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes ! New Whitechapel !!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 9, 2013)

Diezel Herbert eh, interesting


----------



## muffinbutton (Dec 10, 2013)

Awwww yeah.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 11, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Awwww yeah.


 
See the two things on that that really intrigue me are the song that's tuning is Db and the the one called 8 string. that's either a really high tuning for them or a super low one. and I know they've used 8's and am hoping that they're doing it again on this record. very excited lol


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 11, 2013)

that short guy said:


> See the two things on that that really intrigue me are the song that's tuning is Db and the the one called 8 string. that's either a really high tuning for them or a super low one. and I know they've used 8's and am hoping that they're doing it again on this record. very excited lol



No 8 string is actually a 7 string song in drop G. It was originally written on an 8 string and I titled the demo track "8 String Groove" but we don't use 8's in Chapel often enough (only have done it on two songs) for me to have to lug around another guitar on tour and shit to play the song so I just recorded the song in G. It sounds sick though I like it, it sounds more like Whitechapel and less like Meshuggah haha.

And the Db is tuned up not down. It's a song zach wrote on a 6 string and it's killer. Probably the fastest song on the CD, it's real dark and angry sounding with evil melody, kinda like Dismember or something. The flat tuning helps with the evilness like with Slayer.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Dec 11, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> Diezel Herbert eh, interesting



It sounds so massive it's just silly haha.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 11, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> No 8 string is actually a 7 string song in drop G. It was originally written on an 8 string and I titled the demo track "8 String Groove" but we don't use 8's in Chapel often enough (only have done it on two songs) for me to have to lug around another guitar on tour and shit to play the song so I just recorded the song in G. It sounds sick though I like it, it sounds more like Whitechapel and less like Meshuggah haha.
> 
> And the Db is tuned up not down. It's a song zach wrote on a 6 string and it's killer. Probably the fastest song on the CD, it's real dark and angry sounding with evil melody, kinda like Dismember or something. The flat tuning helps with the evilness like with Slayer.


 
for what its worth I have all of the albums and I've never once thought y'all sound anything like Meshuggah. you guys def have you're own sound. 

and that's awesome about the tuning up i'm betting that sounds great especially with how low phil's voice is it's probably gonna be like a kick to the dick. I can't wait for this to come out. gives me something to look forward to here in afghanistan lol


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 11, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> And the Db is tuned up not down. It's a song zach wrote on a 6 string and it's killer. Probably the fastest song on the CD, it's real dark and angry sounding with evil melody, kinda like Dismember or something. The flat tuning helps with the evilness like with Slayer.



FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK YES! 

I can't wait to hear this!


----------



## Triple7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Definitely stoked on the new record. Very interested about the fast 6 string song as well.


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> And the Db is tuned up not down. It's a song zach wrote on a 6 string and it's killer. Probably the fastest song on the CD, it's real dark and angry sounding with evil melody, kinda like Dismember or something. The flat tuning helps with the evilness like with Slayer.


----------



## themike (Dec 11, 2013)

Triple7 said:


> Definitely stoked on the new record. Very interested about the fast 6 string song as well.


 

You know it's good when Mark Lewis and Alex both unknowingly at the same time text you "Dude this Db song is f%#ing insane".....


----------



## Brun8 (Dec 11, 2013)

Excited to hea the new album!


----------



## muffinbutton (Dec 14, 2013)

Db being 6 string standard tuned down one and a half steps or drop D tuned down a half step?


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Db being 6 string standard tuned down one and a half steps or drop D tuned down a half step?





> And the Db is tuned up not down. It's a song zach wrote on a 6 string and it's killer.



Scroll up.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 19, 2013)

Release the damn Db song as a teaser, I effing need to hear this


----------



## MikeH (Dec 19, 2013)

Rick said:


> Scroll up.



I think he's asking if it's Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb or Db Gb B E Ab Db.

Or something like that...


----------



## muffinbutton (Dec 23, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I think he's asking if it's Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb or Db Gb B E Ab Db.
> 
> Or something like that...



Yep.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey guys, in addition to a new album this year we are also attempting to crowd fund a DVD to release and we are asking for the help from our fans!

Check out the indiegogo campaign, tons of awesom perks for contributing!

This isn't us asking for a handout, If we borrowed money from our label to make the DVD we would just have to pay it back (recouping), so why would we put ourselves in debt when we can ask the people who actually want our DVD (the fans) to help us fund it?

Check out all the information and the teaser trailer for the DVD below!

Whitechapel DVD | Indiegogo


----------



## Dan (Jan 15, 2014)

Y U NO BLU RAY ALEX?!?! 

You shall be receiving funds on my lunch break!


----------



## MozzoSemola94 (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's my cover of single file to dehumanization, there's a tab in the description of the video for all of you


----------



## HanSulu (Jan 23, 2014)

Alex I noticed you said the demo track "8 string groove" is being used on the new album. What about the demo track titled "wah Djunt Djunt" will it be used anywhere?


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 23, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hey guys, in addition to a new album this year we are also attempting to crowd fund a DVD to release and we are asking for the help from our fans!
> 
> Check out the indiegogo campaign, tons of awesom perks for contributing!
> 
> ...



I'm donating because I'm amazed by the audacity of using Lana Del Rey in a Whitechapel crowdfunding video. Probably the best thing I've ever seen/heard. Don't know if this DVD will top it, but here's hoping.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 2, 2014)

God damn


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 2, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> God damn




I don't know what I like better. The guitar tone that I heard. Or Phil spitting lyrics like a beast

I'll split down the middle and go with both


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 2, 2014)

That sounds fantastic!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 2, 2014)

You all have no idea what's coming&#8230; the band sent me the masters the other day, and i've been listening non-stop since. Its incredible.
Blows self titled away! And it features stuff heavier than Exile. Get ready!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 2, 2014)

HumanFuseBen said:


> You all have no idea what's coming the band sent me the masters the other day, and i've been listening non-stop since. Its incredible.
> Blows self titled away! And it features stuff heavier than Exile. Get ready!



You lucky bastard


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 25, 2014)

Who else is stoked for The Saw is the Law tomorrow? 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152201874594454&set=vb.16000774453&type=2&theater

It's this: 



But with vocals  

I really hope it's released before I have class tomorrow. That'd be the ultimate pump-up jam for my day


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 26, 2014)

Stoked for this new record. my life has been lacking the heavies lately


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 26, 2014)

Suuuuper stoked.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Feb 26, 2014)

The saw is the law is fvcking crazy. Can't wait for the new album. Grooves for days.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 26, 2014)

Because no embedded video yet:

 

Can't wait for the rest of the album! Just pre-ordered the album and poster bundle


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 26, 2014)

Behold! A wild play thru video of The Saw is the Law appears! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UeCo_M_vBo


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wish it was in drop F like the sct607b demo... still sounds awesome


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Feb 26, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> Wish it was in drop F like the sct607b demo... still sounds awesome



Wow, I heard the song first and loved it, and then went back and listened to the demo, and am gonna have to agree with you on that one. Still a badass song, though!


----------



## flyingV (Feb 26, 2014)

DAT Groove. 
Love it, can´t wait for the new Album, any info on the release date?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 26, 2014)

Merchnow said my album and poster would ship out around April 22nd, so maybe a few days after that.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 27, 2014)

Killer song and groove. Title reminds me of this song by the band Vore...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHlHi8gFRP4

could only find a live version lol


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 27, 2014)

When did Phil switch up his vocal style? Really missing that mean, low growl of his.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree, his vocals on "the alpha/omega" by the tony danza tapdance extravganza made me shit my goddamn pants


----------



## elnyrb10 (Feb 27, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> I agree, his vocals on "the alpha/omega" by the tony danza tapdance extravganza made me shit my goddamn pants



this times 4 billion. Especially that one massive breath he takes before all the instruments kick in during his vocal appearance on that song ugh that makes its that much more intense


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh don't worry... There is some SUPER low stuff on the rest of the album! Definitely old school.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys, glad you're digging the new single!

Anyone who is interested can pre-order the album Our Endless War at WHITECHAPEL | Our Endless War

Always have loved the support from sevenstring.org, you guys are awesome


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 2, 2014)

Also if you have any questions about the making of the CD fire away! I love talking gear/recording.


----------



## that short guy (Mar 2, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Also if you have any questions about the making of the CD fire away! I love talking gear/recording.



Hey Alex are you guys gonna put out any studio footage about the whole process. 

and i remember you saying you used a baritone on this record are you going to take it out on the road or are you just gonna keep using your sig


----------



## Joose (Mar 2, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Also if you have any questions about the making of the CD fire away! I love talking gear/recording.



On it! Haha

Did you guys use any guitars you wouldn't necessarily use live? I know a lot of bands with killer production use some pretty random guitars/other gear for sections, if not entire songs. I'll always remember Clint Lowery from Sevendust telling me that he used a telecaster layer for their "Seasons" album.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 3, 2014)

that short guy said:


> Hey Alex are you guys gonna put out any studio footage about the whole process.
> 
> and i remember you saying you used a baritone on this record are you going to take it out on the road or are you just gonna keep using your sig



Yup we will have some studio videos coming out in April and Im going to bring the SCT-607B on the road for my G guitar. Just absolutely love the clarity the baritone brings out in the G and keep using my sig for Drop A songs.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 3, 2014)

Joose said:


> On it! Haha
> 
> Did you guys use any guitars you wouldn't necessarily use live? I know a lot of bands with killer production use some pretty random guitars/other gear for sections, if not entire songs. I'll always remember Clint Lowery from Sevendust telling me that he used a telecaster layer for their "Seasons" album.



Yeah we used an LTD TE-212 on some parts, it's a telecaster style guitar so we used it on parts where we wanted that stringy single coil sound.

And an LTD Xtone was used on some lower gain parts and a few high gain middle tracks. The pick ups in it are a little lower output and push more mids so it helps those middle parts cut through the mix.

The song that is in drop Db we used Savages Gibson Les Paul Studio with a d-activator in the bridge and it sounded killer, really thick but articulate in that tuning


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 3, 2014)

I was always on the fence about if i liked Whitechapel or not.

but man The Saw Is Law fvckin sold me quick


----------



## Pat_tct (Mar 3, 2014)

just heard the new single yesterday.....
man I can't wit for the record. 
and I always loved whitechapels studio videos. I still watch the old ones on a regular basis 

I hope we can hear some of phils evil growls again... that man is a beast.

oh and the dvd.... god damn why can't I fast forward ti it's release.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 3, 2014)

Alex, why did you decide to raise the tuning for the new track? It sounded absolutely ridiculous in drop F, did the other guys just not wanna go that low?


----------



## Rizzo (Mar 3, 2014)

Guys sorry for the debeate interruption. I'm new to Whitechapel, any suggestions on where to begin with?


----------



## lorguitarist (Mar 3, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> Guys sorry for the debeate interruption. I'm new to Whitechapel, any suggestions on where to begin with?



Anywhere you want! HAHA. I personally love "A New Era Of Corruption" and their self-titled. One of my favorite tracks is "I, Dementia" from their self-titled. I also love the track of Phil with Suicide Silence "Unanswered" that I've been hearing on Sirius Liquid Metal.......BRUTAL!


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 3, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> Guys sorry for the debeate interruption. I'm new to Whitechapel, any suggestions on where to begin with?



Start from the beginning. I remember a friend of mine showing me some demo songs they did wayyyyyyyyyy back in the day, but I'd start with The Somatic Defilement


----------



## Joose (Mar 3, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah we used an LTD TE-212 on some parts, it's a telecaster style guitar so we used it on parts where we wanted that stringy single coil sound.
> 
> And an LTD Xtone was used on some lower gain parts and a few high gain middle tracks. The pick ups in it are a little lower output and push more mids so it helps those middle parts cut through the mix.
> 
> The song that is in drop Db we used Savages Gibson Les Paul Studio with a d-activator in the bridge and it sounded killer, really thick but articulate in that tuning



Awesome man, thanks for the reply. I'm starting to think I need a Tele-style guitar for recordings haha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 4, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> Alex, why did you decide to raise the tuning for the new track? It sounded absolutely ridiculous in drop F, did the other guys just not wanna go that low?



We have other songs in drop G and to play it live it would be a lot easier to put the song in G rather than carry around another guitar on tour (already have A and G guitars) to play 1 song in F.

Plus I just feel like G stills sounds like Chapel and F just doesn't really sound like us.


----------



## lewis (Mar 5, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> We have other songs in drop G and to play it live it would be a lot easier to put the song in G rather than carry around another guitar on tour (already have A and G guitars) to play 1 song in F.
> 
> Plus I just feel like G stills sounds like Chapel and F just doesn't really sound like us.



i agree with this, although the old demo play through of it does sound sick, it defo doesnt sound or feel like a chapel track. Just an awesome, heavy, djenty riff up. 

the correct decision was made imo...and its my new fave track. This album is going to destroy me. Cannot wait


----------



## themike (Mar 5, 2014)

None of you are ready for this album and I [personally] don't think the single represents it at all which is a great curveball to watch everyone react to.... I dont really know what else to say.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 5, 2014)

^ agreed!


----------



## flyingV (Mar 5, 2014)

I just bought a Kemper - any chance on getting a profile from you guys? Doesn´t have to be the original, but something close would be nice for jamming along the new album... Or could anyone recommend me something good for "Whitechapel" as well as the new record?


----------



## lewis (Mar 5, 2014)

themike said:


> None of you are ready for this album and I [personally] don't think the single represents it at all which is a great curveball to watch everyone react to.... I dont really know what else to say.



Interesting, bring it on!!  I just know they wont disappoint me with it. I do however prefer self titled to the older albums. Because it was more just Metal musically. Im a sucker for melodies/solos etc. I kinda hope it is not closer to the earlier stuff.

I kinda hope (and expect) its "new"... I feel like its going to be based on the single. But If that doesnt really represent it then  I guess I will have to wait and see. This Djent sounding guitars have gotten huge and it seems from the Saw is the Law that its a perfect blend of real Djent/Groove blended with Chapel. Which is an instant WIN right there imo.


----------



## themike (Mar 5, 2014)

flyingV said:


> I just bought a Kemper - any chance on getting a profile from you guys? Doesn´t have to be the original, but something close would be nice for jamming along the new album... Or could anyone recommend me something good for "Whitechapel" as well as the new record?


 
The actual profiles are usually property to the producer so I'm sure sharing them is out of the question even for the band but I believe Self titled was a 5153 and Our Endless War is a Diezel Herbert. The rest is how hard you pick and how chunky your palm mutes are


----------



## guitarforlife (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey new fan here! I love the self titled album and was wondering if you could do a current rundown of your live setup?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 6, 2014)

flyingV said:


> I just bought a Kemper - any chance on getting a profile from you guys? Doesn´t have to be the original, but something close would be nice for jamming along the new album... Or could anyone recommend me something good for "Whitechapel" as well as the new record?



Check out the profiles offered by Ryan "Fluff" Bruce. He has a killer 5150 III profile that will definitely get you in the right ballpark!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 6, 2014)

guitarforlife said:


> Hey new fan here! I love the self titled album and was wondering if you could do a current rundown of your live setup?



Glad you dig!

I currently use a Kemper Profiling Amp for my live tone, with the PA signal being the direct out from the Kemper and then I run the Kemper to the effects return on a 6505 to power a Mesa 4x12 on stage just for the feel, the cab is not miced.

I have a small pedalboard that just has a Line 6 Relay G50, Boss TU-3, Digitech Whammy, and ISP Decimator. It also contains a Tech 21 NYC Midi Mouse to switch profiles on the Kemper.

Guitar wise I just use my signature LTD AW-7, and will soon be adding the SCT-607B to my live arsenal.

That's it! I live by the KISS motto..... Keep It Simple Stupid. Haha


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 6, 2014)

Also for anyone interested, we are having a contest and will be randomly selecting 1 person to win this LTD AW-7 courtesy of myself and ESP.

All you have to do is pre-order our new record "Our Endless War" at http://www.metablade.com/whitechapel/ and we will select 1 person at random to win the guitar on April 29th when the album comes out and pre-orders are closed.


----------



## NickD094 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wouldn't mind that AW-7, they look sick. How do you find the SCT-607B, Alex?


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Alex, correct me if I'm wrong but I thought I read somewhere that you were considering making a 27 inch bolt on version of your sig model at some point. Are you still thinking about that or are you gonna stick with the current specs?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 7, 2014)

ChubbyEwok said:


> Hey Alex, correct me if I'm wrong but I thought I read somewhere that you were considering making a 27 inch bolt on version of your sig model at some point. Are you still thinking about that or are you gonna stick with the current specs?



Im going to pitch the idea to them as I've been loving baritone scale for Drop G, hopefully they'll go for it!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 7, 2014)

NickD094 said:


> Wouldn't mind that AW-7, they look sick. How do you find the SCT-607B, Alex?



Without EMGs it's one of the best sounding guitars I own.


----------



## themike (Mar 19, 2014)

WARNING: get new underwear.... seriously, don' say I didn't warn you.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 19, 2014)

Absolutely nuts


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Mar 19, 2014)

THAT TONE. 
Have you guys thought about using 8 strings?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 20, 2014)

^they used 8's on a couple spots on a New Era of Corruption


----------



## Pat_tct (Mar 20, 2014)

Just listened to "Mono" this night....
Holy Hell this sound so massive. I can't wait to hear the new record.

i really dig the overall sound and production.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Mar 20, 2014)

I actually just discovered Whitechapel recently and I have to say I've loved everything I've heard so far. Definitely a new addition to my top 5 favorites.

I'm definitely going to preorder this album. Partly because I'd love a shot at that guitar. Coincidently, Alex's and Zack's sigs are part of what led me to the band (Ben's looks awesome but I'm not a trem guy, haha). I saw the specs on those sigs and figured I had to check out a band with that good of taste.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Mar 20, 2014)

Phil Bozeman. Dude never ceases to blow my mind. Loving the fast stuff he's doing on the new album. Perfect as always.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 20, 2014)

dedsouth333 said:


> I actually just discovered Whitechapel recently and I have to say I've loved everything I've heard so far. Definitely a new addition to my top 5 favorites.
> 
> I'm definitely going to preorder this album. Partly because I'd love a shot at that guitar. Coincidently, Alex's and Zack's sigs are part of what led me to the band (Ben's looks awesome but I'm not a trem guy, haha). I saw the specs on those sigs and figured I had to check out a band with that good of taste.


I'd recommend going back into their catalog. The Somatic Defilement is pure brutality and This Is Exile is a deathcore classic.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 20, 2014)

Glad you guys are diggin the new stuff!

Pre-orders available at WHITECHAPEL | Our Endless War

As you can hear theres quite a bit of diversity between our first single Saw is the Law and the new single Mono, and the rest of the album holds true to that. Every song has it's own individual characteristics in my opinion!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds fn great!


----------



## dedsouth333 (Mar 20, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I'd recommend going back into their catalog. The Somatic Defilement is pure brutality and This Is Exile is a deathcore classic.



Oh, I am. I plan on having their entire discography before this is over, haha.


----------



## Alpha-Dee (Apr 1, 2014)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alphadee-1/whitechapel-the-saw-is-the-law[/SC]

Since we're all clearly just waiting patiently for the new album, let me cheer you up with a full cover of The Saw Is the Law with vocals and all! This is in A instead of G, since I keep my guitar in A, and the guys themselves used it as their main tuning not too long ago. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## Thundercloud (Apr 2, 2014)

Just curious, why do you have Ben Eller do so many solos on your tracks? Not complaining at all, Ben is a phenomenal guitarist. I was just curious why you guys have him do so many solos instead of one of the three guitarists in the band doing them.


----------



## flyingV (Apr 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-o5pAj6Uv4&list=PL1A6E4EA06801889F

First studio Video is up!


----------



## Joose (Apr 3, 2014)

^Good video. Was hoping there would be a clip of another song; oh the suspense!


----------



## Acrid (Apr 3, 2014)

Alpha-Dee said:


> Since we're all clearly just waiting patiently for the new album, let me cheer you up with a full cover of The Saw Is the Law with vocals and all! This is in A instead of G, since I keep my guitar in A, and the guys themselves used it as their main tuning not too long ago. Hope you don't mind!



Nice work man, any chance of a tab?


----------



## Alpha-Dee (Apr 3, 2014)

Acrid said:


> Nice work man, any chance of a tab?



No problem, here it is!
TheSawIsTheLaw.gp5

Now at this point I gotta say, that I haven't made much tabs myself by ear. So I'm sure there are a couple of minor mistakes, feel free to adjust if needed! This is the version I played in the cover, exept it's in G, the right tuning. I listened to the song of course, but also took notes of Ben Ellers cover, which was posted here not too long ago.

If we get back to the band, I liked that making of a lot. It had a nice atmosphere and feeling to it, will it be included on the dvd as a whole?


----------



## flyingV (Apr 3, 2014)

Alpha-Dee said:


> No problem, here it is!
> TheSawIsTheLaw.gp5
> 
> Now at this point I gotta say, that I haven't made much tabs myself by ear. So I'm sure there are a couple of minor mistakes, feel free to adjust if needed! This is the version I played in the cover, exept it's in G, the right tuning. I listened to the song of course, but also took notes of Ben Ellers cover, which was posted here not too long ago.
> ...


Thanks so much for the tab dude!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 4, 2014)

Thundercloud said:


> Just curious, why do you have Ben Eller do so many solos on your tracks? Not complaining at all, Ben is a phenomenal guitarist. I was just curious why you guys have him do so many solos instead of one of the three guitarists in the band doing them.



Because he is a close friend of the band and has been since the beginning and we just really enjoy having him rip some killer solos.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 4, 2014)

Joose said:


> ^Good video. Was hoping there would be a clip of another song; oh the suspense!



More song clips will be in Episode 2, the tracking episode


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 4, 2014)

Alpha-Dee said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/alphadee-1/whitechapel-the-saw-is-the-law[/SC]
> 
> Since we're all clearly just waiting patiently for the new album, let me cheer you up with a full cover of The Saw Is the Law with vocals and all! This is in A instead of G, since I keep my guitar in A, and the guys themselves used it as their main tuning not too long ago. Hope you don't mind!



Killer job on the cover man!!!


----------



## Alpha-Dee (Apr 4, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Killer job on the cover man!!!



Glad that you appreciate it! A big thank you for appreciation but also for writing these songs of course.


----------



## Joose (Apr 4, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> More song clips will be in Episode 2, the tracking episode



 thanks for the heads up friend.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just picked up "This is Exile". What a great ....ing album! I can't wait for my preorder to arrive.


----------



## Oreo_Death (Apr 5, 2014)

dedsouth333 said:


> Just picked up "This is Exile". What a great ....ing album! I can't wait for my preorder to arrive.



I'll never forget the actual song "This is Exile". Got pulled over listening to that track speeding through a thunderstorm a few years back. Worth it, haha.


----------



## Joose (Apr 7, 2014)

So I was just browsing through some websites today, and saw a link that said "listen to Whitechapel's upcoming title track Our Endless War!"

Well of course I clicked it. 

Japanese pop started playing. What a let down!


----------



## Joose (Apr 9, 2014)

So this is sounding like it will be my favorite Whitechapel album yet.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 9, 2014)

I pre-ordered this CD from Amazon. Much excite.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 9, 2014)

Joose said:


> So this is sounding like it will be my favorite Whitechapel album yet.



Thanks man! Can't wait until this drops and everyone hears it!


----------



## dedsouth333 (Apr 9, 2014)

Neither can we!


----------



## Maku (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there a tab for Possibilities of an Impossible Existence available somewhere?


----------



## Joose (Apr 9, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Thanks man! Can't wait until this drops and everyone hears it!



The tones (all around, guitar, bass and drums) sound incredible brother.

That part where Phil is playing guitar... that song sounds like it's going to be sick. But I'm guessing the entire album will be.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 10, 2014)

Joose said:


> The tones (all around, guitar, bass and drums) sound incredible brother.
> 
> That part where Phil is playing guitar... that song sounds like it's going to be sick. But I'm guessing the entire album will be.



Thank you! Yeah I agree the tones on this album far surpass anything we've ever done.

That track is Let Me Burn (one of my favs) and Phil actually wrote that riff and recorded it. Really cool to have him involved on the record like that as he's always been a guitar player and helped with a few parts but never actually tracked on CDs before.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 10, 2014)

You guys are incredible.  
Always have been one of my most admired bands and from what it sounds like this album is gonna be one of my AOTY's.


----------



## nic0us (Apr 10, 2014)

Preordered the new CD (along with a t-shirt and a poster) and honestly I have never waited this much for any music release! All the previous albums are really good too, especially the selftitled which is and has been my favorite album for almost two years now.


----------



## Joose (Apr 14, 2014)

"Our Endless War" Lyric Video


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 14, 2014)

Love it, it's like they gave Terror a 7 string.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Apr 14, 2014)

Loving Our Endless War, both musically and lyrically. Definitely excited for the album!


----------



## paulyrhythm (Apr 14, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> Love it, it's like they gave Terror a 7 string.


Exactly. But not at all.

I must say that Phil's vocals are always badass. That song has some of those galloping punk beats which is a cool addition. I'm liking the new stuff.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 14, 2014)

Glad you guys dig!


----------



## Joose (Apr 14, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Glad you guys dig!



Very much so, sir.

Now all ya gotta do is start your tour a couple days earlier with the rest of the lineup in Vegas.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 14, 2014)

Nuts. Absolutely nuts


----------



## lewis (Apr 15, 2014)

Whitechapel nailing a HXC and thrash style?!!!?!..... 

Holy shit of awesome, this song is guna kill live!!!.. Circle Pits


----------



## Joose (Apr 16, 2014)

Ya know, I don't remember if it said on my pre-order, nor does MerchNow say... do the pre-orders have the bonus tracks? I hope that's not just an iTunes thing.


----------



## Joose (Apr 16, 2014)

Double-post worthy

WHITECHAPEL | Our Endless War

Part III of the studio videos is streaming there, I don't see it on YouTube yet.

Sounds like Diggs Road is going to be a really powerful song. Had no idea Phil went through all that.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 24, 2014)

Have you guys ever thought about having whitechapel plugs made? The sawblade logo would work perfectly with them. 

Band Plugs | Plug Your Holes - Your Lifestyle, Since 2006.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Apr 24, 2014)

That would be the shit! I'd rock those in a second. If that had been one of the preorder packages I'd have been all over it.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 24, 2014)

Joose said:


> "Our Endless War" Lyric Video




Oh my damn, that's heavy.


----------



## Joose (Apr 25, 2014)

Review: Whitechapel - Our Endless War - Headbang or GTFO

Well, this has me even more excited than I already was. I really hope the pre-order LP has the 2 bonus tracks, I don't think the website said one way or the other. But it sounds like I need to hear them!

So Alex, any plans for a video? And will it be one of the already released singles? I saw that photo of Phil on FB that said "sell your soul and worship the digital age"; couldn't tell if it was a video shoot or a photo shoot lol.


Edit: And then I found this phone video. Listened on my Bose earbuds; oh man, sounds heavy as fvck!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 26, 2014)

No one posted this yet?

Whitechapel stream Our Endless War | Lambgoat

This album is ....ing heavy and I love it. This is the first Whitechapel record I've ever been legitimately waiting for and counting down the days for. This certainly doesn't disappoint


----------



## slowro (Apr 26, 2014)

Got an email yesterday saying my pre order had shipped! 
Can't wait to crank this


----------



## Joose (Apr 26, 2014)

So... I've listened to that stream, all the way through, twice now.

What a fvcking masterpiece. Absolutely the best WC album, in my opinion. There's so much emotion in this one. Every metal band (that makes more than a couple albums) gets to that one album where you say "wow, their songwriting has really matured"... well, this is that one for WC. 

No track reminds me of another track, that's really surprising in this genre. 

Immediate favorites:

Psychopathy
Worship The Digital Age
Blacked Out
A Process So Familiar
Diggs Road

Speaking of Diggs Road... that is a really powerful track. From the lyrics and vocals to the death metal version of a hair metal ballad solo (massive compliment, as hair metal guitarists really knew how to portray emotion in a ballad solo), ace of a track.

Without the bonus tracks: 9/10
With the bonus tracks: 10/10

Fvckin' A.


----------



## nic0us (Apr 27, 2014)

Joose said:


> So... I've listened to that stream, all the way through, twice now.
> 
> What a fvcking masterpiece. Absolutely the best WC album, in my opinion. There's so much emotion in this one. Every metal band (that makes more than a couple albums) gets to that one album where you say "wow, their songwriting has really matured"... well, this is that one for WC.
> 
> ...



I must quote this, because you pretty much said what I was going to. 

Every track is different, in a good way. Every track has its own feel in it. Just great, great album, nothing to add really.

Oh, about the production. I think Mark Lewis is one of the best producers in metal, because he creates a really good mix between natural sound and "digital" kind of sound. The production on selftitled is incredible, but on this new one it's even more mind blowing. Good job dude!

I know it's about tour offers where you guys are touring, but I really hope to see you guys some day playing here in Finland. Hopefully some day. In the meantime I'm browsing your live videos in Youtube.


----------



## Joose (Apr 27, 2014)

I was so blown away by the songwriting, I forgot to mention the production. 

It's perfect for the album, that's for damn sure. It's big, without being overdone. It's still, somehow, got a raw feel to it. And that's just awesome. 

It's going to take a LOT to beat this out for Album of the Year for me.


----------



## Nile (Apr 27, 2014)

This album is so god damn heavy. Fvcking ace of an album.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 27, 2014)

Joose said:


> Speaking of Diggs Road... that is a really powerful track. From the lyrics and vocals to the death metal version of a hair metal ballad solo (massive compliment, as hair metal guitarists really knew how to portray emotion in a ballad solo), ace of a track.
> 
> Fvckin' A.


Awesome to hear!!! Thanks very much man. That's me soloing on Diggs Road. One of my favorite solos i've ever done.


----------



## Perge (Apr 27, 2014)

Eh. I suppose it's good for what it is, and I understand bands change their sound and all, but this cd really doesn't do it for me :\ I'll stick with SD and TIE personally.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 27, 2014)

Listened to the stream earlier, really loving what I heard. Definitely going to pick this up.


----------



## Joose (Apr 27, 2014)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Awesome to hear!!! Thanks very much man. That's me soloing on Diggs Road. One of my favorite solos i've ever done.



You nailed it, dude. It's got so much feeling. When it finishes I feel like Klaus Meine is about to start singing. Again, that's a huge compliment in my book.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Apr 27, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Glad you guys dig!



Album of the year man, it's so stupidly badass. 
Quite ridiculous how good it is.

Hopefully we can get you in Australia real soon. Solo shows without Soundwave festival would be best!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 27, 2014)

Joose said:


> You nailed it, dude. It's got so much feeling. When it finishes I feel like Klaus Meine is about to start singing. Again, that's a huge compliment in my book.



haha siiiiiick that is great dude! thank you!


----------



## kylendm (Apr 27, 2014)

Psychopathy wins it for me on this album. It's got this raw vibe to it but at the same time it's tight and fast as f*u*ck. Awesome.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok this album is too good. Seriously, it's just fantastic! Can't wait to pick it up when it comes out! You guys really outdid yourselves on this one


----------



## dedsouth333 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just received my pre-order. I haven't had a chance to listen to it yet and it's driving me nuts! I can't wait to finally check it out.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Apr 28, 2014)

The big brown truck just dropped off my Amazon pre-order of the album! Can't wait to give it a listen!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Apr 28, 2014)

Got my copy today 
Listening right now 







It's one of the nicest "limited" packages I've seen in a long time. The box just has this high quality feel to it. Really glad I bought this


----------



## Toxic Dover (Apr 28, 2014)

Most of the time when I get s band's new album, it usually takes a few listens for it to really grow on me, even if I'm a huge fan of the band. Our Endless War is NOT one of those albums for me, and that's rare. This album is SOLID guys! From the music to the lyrics to the production, it's a home run on all fronts.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry it took me a bit to get to these but thank you for all the amazing compliments! Im glad everyone is enjoying the new CD so much, we put a ton of effort into showing people we are growing and evolving but still sounding like Whitechapel at the same time.

For those who want to check the CD out and possibly pre-order head over to WHITECHAPEL | Our Endless War , the album is streaming in it's entirety until 11:59 PM EST tonight. If you dig it, grab a pre-order! Thanks a ton to anyone who has grabbed one so far!

Oh yeah, all pre-orders are entered to win one of my signature LTD AW-7 guitars as well!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 28, 2014)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Oh yeah, all pre-orders are entered to win one of my signature LTD AW-7 guitars as well!



I preordered before the contest for the AW-7 was announced. Am I still in the running or was it just the preorders that came after the contest announcement? 

Regardless, I got my bundle this past Thursday and have been blasting the CD in my car since  awesome work from all of you guys!


----------



## Joose (Apr 29, 2014)

Well this is unfortunate... I was wondering why I had not yet received a shipping confirmation; turns out the day I pre-ordered was also the day that my bank froze my account because I had used my card in 3 different states within 24 hours without notifying them. It never actually went through. So _that's_ why I had $25 more than I thought back then. Goddamnit, I was looking forward to getting that shirt today. Oh well, off to search for a place that has a version with the bonus tracks!


----------



## 1longhorn (Apr 29, 2014)

Gotta pick this up next day off.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 29, 2014)

REALLY digging this album Alex, everything does feel different but still whitechapel, love the mix of light and heavy, and loving the tip of the hat to death metal in general on that last bonus track


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 30, 2014)

Just got a chance to get a full listen of the album today and dear god such a killer record! Every song I thought was awesome but by far my favorites are our endless war, let me burn, psychopathy and diggs road. Diggs road, hell of a track right there. Cant wait to see you live!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 30, 2014)

I gotta say, I haven't pre-ordered and album in awhile but I was listening to the stream so ....ing much I couldn't help it. Bought a shirt bundle and threw in another shirt for good measure \m/

Currently working on the leads for Diggs Road, transcribed the first lead but need to properly lay it out in Guitar Pro. Working on the 2nd one.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 30, 2014)

Haven't really heard anything I love just yet, but I'll keep my ears open. I've been on a kick for this type of music after listening to the Mitch Lucker memorial show.

Do you guys ever play Daemon live? That song is siiiiiiiiiiq


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 30, 2014)

Joose said:


> Well this is unfortunate... I was wondering why I had not yet received a shipping confirmation; turns out the day I pre-ordered was also the day that my bank froze my account because I had used my card in 3 different states within 24 hours without notifying them. It never actually went through. So _that's_ why I had $25 more than I thought back then. Goddamnit, I was looking forward to getting that shirt today. Oh well, off to search for a place that has a version with the bonus tracks!



All versions have the bonus tracks, they are just called bonus tracks because tracks 1-10 were how we thought the CD sounded and flowed best and the remaining 2 were still good enough to have on the album, we just didnt want to throw them in the track listing randomly, so we called them Bonus tracks and stuck them on the end hahaha


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 30, 2014)

Glad to see everyone who has picked up the cd is loving it! We've had so much support on this album and it's an amazing feeling.

For anyone interested in grabbing it here are a few links where you can pick it up!

Whitechapel (our webstore where there are still merch+CD bundles available)

Our Endless War - CD - Best Buy (Best Buy is offering a special price of $7.99 in stores an online for the 1st week of release)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/our-endless-war/id828056300

Amazon.com: Our Endless War: Whitechapel: MP3 Downloads (Amazon offering for $8.99)


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 30, 2014)

The album is amazing. Really can't wait for 5/25 That show is going to be too amazing.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (May 3, 2014)

Am I the only one around here who doesnt like this album at all? 

Very sad about this, so no hate. I am a big whitechapel fan for years now, but everything I liked about them is gone now. Biggest disappointment are phils vocals. Hes one badass vocalist. After hearing him on danza IV an more recently the vocals for mitch lucker's memorial show I had high hopes for the new album. But everything I hear are doubled midrange shouts with extra distortion 

Again, no hate. I really want to like this album. Looked into this thread and was seriously surprised by all this praise. Its just too mainstream in my ears. And I am no "metal elitist" btw


----------



## Triple7 (May 3, 2014)

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Am I the only one around here who doesnt like this album at all?
> 
> Very sad about this, so no hate. I am a big whitechapel fan for years now, but everything I liked about them is gone now. Biggest disappointment are phils vocals. Hes one badass vocalist. After hearing him on danza IV an more recently the vocals for mitch lucker's memorial show I had high hopes for the new album. But everything I hear are doubled midrange shouts with extra distortion
> 
> Again, no hate. I really want to like this album. Looked into this thread and was seriously surprised by all this praise. Its just too mainstream in my ears. And I am no "metal elitist" btw



I don't know man, I heard a lot of brutal lows on the album. Did you hear both "bonus" tracks as well?

I for one love it. I think this is the best album they have ever put out. It's so consistent I can listen to it all the way through without the urge to skip a track or two.

Killer job guys


----------



## Joose (May 3, 2014)

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Am I the only one around here who doesnt like this album at all?
> 
> Very sad about this, so no hate. I am a big whitechapel fan for years now, but everything I liked about them is gone now. Biggest disappointment are phils vocals. Hes one badass vocalist. After hearing him on danza IV an more recently the vocals for mitch lucker's memorial show I had high hopes for the new album. But everything I hear are doubled midrange shouts with extra distortion
> 
> Again, no hate. I really want to like this album. Looked into this thread and was seriously surprised by all this praise. Its just too mainstream in my ears. And I am no "metal elitist" btw



That's a shame, because it doesn't sound "mainstream" to me at all.

And as Phil said in the studio video, he didn't just try to go as low as he could in everh song, he did what came naturally. And, to my ears, it worked; you can really tell how well everything flows vocally, instead of the usual up and down of deathcore.

To each their own, but Whitechapel have written their best album for us this time.


----------



## Cybin (May 3, 2014)

meh. it's no "This is Exile"


----------



## I Voyager (May 3, 2014)

I liked the album, but I LOVED the bonus tracks. Fall Of The Hypocrites is so slammy.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 3, 2014)

Merch arrived! Props to Merchnow for, in my experience being the most reliable website to get any merch from!

Kind of wish I could get the deluxe version with the DVD though.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 3, 2014)

The album is okay. I'd say it's better than the last one. I really dislike that Phil dropped most of the low gutturals, and got a kind of new midrange style, that just doesn't click with me. I mean, it is ferocious, but I know that Phil can do better. Lacks the power of This is Exile, and the slaminess, heaviness and brutality of The Somatic Defilement (Though you guys probably won't ever go back to it, and you play songs from it live very rarely :/). I really liked the bonus tracks though. Fall Of The Hypocrites goes back to your first album days, the end of song slam is just hnnnnnnnnnnng.


----------



## that short guy (May 3, 2014)

I really like this album. While I did notice Phil didn't follow his traditional style I honestly think what he did fit the music better. It also made it feel more intense/heartfelt so to speak. 

Guitar wise I really liked it. It feels like a Whitechaple but more refined.

My favorite is still the self titled but this was still a great album. I like every song and it flows in a logical order.


----------



## JEngelking (May 3, 2014)

I'd just checked last night to see if my local Best Buy had Our Endless War in stock, and they did. Go there tonight after work, all sold out.  Will be ordering for sure though, I love everything I've heard off the record so far.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 3, 2014)

JEngelking said:


> I'd just checked last night to see if my local Best Buy had Our Endless War in stock, and they did. Go there tonight after work, all sold out.  Will be ordering for sure though, I love everything I've heard off the record so far.



I recommend Merchnow. Took 3 days to get here from ordering, it even shipped the same day I placed the order!


----------



## dedsouth333 (May 3, 2014)

I second Merchnow. My Cd got here quickly and unscathed. Pretty good price, too.


----------



## JEngelking (May 4, 2014)

dedsouth333 said:


> I second Merchnow. My Cd got here quickly and unscathed. Pretty good price, too.





Jonathan20022 said:


> I recommend Merchnow. Took 3 days to get here from ordering, it even shipped the same day I placed the order!



It hath been done. Ordered the new album + a sweet baseball t-shirt.


----------



## Joose (May 4, 2014)

"Worship The Digital Age" is quickly becoming my favorite WC song ever. "Blacked Out" is getting close too. 

What an album.


----------



## m4rK (May 4, 2014)

grabbed mine at best buy 7.99! Been on loop since, soaking up the brootz...


----------



## slowro (May 4, 2014)

I was sneaky and ordered my package from the EU store so I could get the shorts too. 
Album has been blasting non stop pissing my neighbours off and I have been rocking the shorts since too


----------



## katsumura78 (May 4, 2014)

The album is amazing. It has been my gym music for over a week now (bought it Friday at the show a few days before its official release!). You guys killed it !


----------



## muffinbutton (May 5, 2014)

Question about the show in Buffalo on the second day of the tour, did you guys find it funny that the local opening band was named after one of your songs?


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 5, 2014)

m4rK said:


> grabbed mine at best buy 7.99! Been on loop since, soaking up the brootz...



*$7.99!!??*

Even if you take illegal download out of the equation, with prices like that for new releases no wonder bands aren't making any money.


----------



## kylendm (May 5, 2014)

Yeah I went into best buy to pickup another hard drive for my computer because I didn't feel like waiting for shipping. Ended up only walking out with the CD since it was only $7.99 lol. Totally worth it.


----------



## starslight (May 6, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> *$7.99!!??*
> 
> Even if you take illegal download out of the equation, with prices like that for new releases no wonder bands aren't making any money.



I always assume that a band's going to see almost none of the money I pay for their music. I buy to show support for their art--don't know what good it really does, but it's something.


----------



## that short guy (May 6, 2014)

I wondered about that too. I hope they get something out of it


----------



## brutalwizard (May 7, 2014)

The new album is quite pristine. It doesn't top the self-titled for me. But I does top 90% of new heavy albums i have heard in a long time.

Can't wait for 5/25. These tunes will be Huge live


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 7, 2014)

Top 10 debut, not too shabby for a band this brutal!

Whitechapel's 'Our Endless War' Cracks U.S. Top 10 - Blabbermouth.net


EDIT: Totally didn't notice that was the 666th post! And yes, massive congrats are in order!


----------



## Joose (May 7, 2014)

^Post 666! Haha

But seriously, congrats, Whitechapel! Truly deserved.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2014)

I love the album and I like many of you here have been listening to Whitechapel since the very beginning. So happy for you guys with the billboard top 10 Alex! 

It's all very well deserved and you guys have worked incredibly hard to make it this far.


----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 7, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about the new stuff yet. really enjoyed the growth in the last release though.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 7, 2014)

Whitechapel's 'Our Endless War' Cracks U.S. Top 10 - Blabbermouth.net

Congrats guys!!

Thats so killer for an extreme album


EDIT: I'm too late


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! I've been posting here for quite a while now and it's awesome to see the support for us from my fellow seven stringers. We busted our ass writing recording and promoting this record and with the help from our amazing fans purchasing the CD we charted at #10 on the Billboard Top 200. For an "extreme metal" band without clean singing it's a pretty crazy feat and we're all very humbled that our fans helped us get this far. Can't wait to see where this record takes us in our career!


----------



## Joose (May 8, 2014)

^It's a damn crazy feat. Really happy for you dudes!


----------



## Joose (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Joose (May 20, 2014)

Excuse my triple post (needs a bump anyway, seems people missed the video  ), but um.... I was so disappointed that the tour wasn't coming here to Vegas, then my job was moving me to Seattle, and now that has switched to Charlotte NC... i will be there before the show! Woo!

Will be my first Whitechapel show. The amount of stoked I am is not measurable, as I am truly obsessed with Our Endless War.


----------



## Joose (Jun 12, 2014)

"Worship The Digital Age" Official Video


Favorite song.


----------



## Draceius (Jun 12, 2014)

Joose said:


> "Worship The Digital Age" Official Video
> 
> 
> Favorite song.




The comments on this reminded me of why I hate the metal community.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 13, 2014)

Joose said:


> "Worship The Digital Age" Official Video
> 
> 
> Favorite song.




Definitely my favorite as well. Video is sick and original.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 14, 2014)

Can't wait for monday. Going to this tour on my 21st birthday with my best friend


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 14, 2014)

Can't wait for the Austin show the 23rd!


----------



## Joose (Jun 15, 2014)

Soooooo excited for the show tomorrow!

Edit: Errr... Today. Did _not_ realize it was nearly 6:15am.


----------



## katsumura78 (Jun 15, 2014)

That video was badass ! Still have the new album on repeat in my car and especially in the gym.


----------



## Joose (Jun 16, 2014)

Welp, my first ever Whitechapel show was incredible. They were really, really tight, everything sounded perfect.

Carnifex tore it up, much more impressive than I was expecting.

Didn't get there in time for Rivers of Nihil, unfortunately.

DevilDriver.... i don't know if they were having an off night or what, but they were sloppy. Like, really sloppy. And couldn't really hear the kick drum at all.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jun 16, 2014)

Devildriver & Whitechapel Australia tour just announced.
F**k Yes!!


----------



## octatoan (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, so I've heard about this band. Anything nice I should listen to first?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesoham said:


> Okay, so I've heard about this band. Anything nice I should listen to first?



The entire discography in chronological order.


----------



## Joose (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesoham said:


> Okay, so I've heard about this band. Anything nice I should listen to first?



Difficult to say. My favorite album is the new one, "Our Endless War"; but I have a friend who says his favorite is "This Is Exile". And there are plenty of people who give the title to "The Somatic Defilement".


----------



## Sofos (Jun 17, 2014)

Not sure if you'll see this or not, but thank you Alex for taking the time to chat with me after the show in Atlanta this evening! I was the dude in the Bruins gear talking about SSO lol Helped make my birthday perfect! You guys put on one helluva show, will definitely catch you again next tour!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2014)

Couple of things in this video...

Whitehapel's "Our Endless War" Guitar Playthrough Is Not Endless, Is in Fact only 4:24 | GearGods


1) Alex, I LOVE the mods you did to your SCT. Where did you get the pickguard? Was it a custom made for you by ESP or did you get someone else to make it?
2) Your tone sounds awesome here. Not sure what happened with the DiMarzio videos, but it sounds absolutely monstrous in this video. 

...Hows the baritone LTD AW-2 looking now? 
EDIT: It's a Guitar World video, no less. And the tone isn't absolute shit. What wizardy did you use?


----------



## Forkface (Jun 20, 2014)

edit 2: clearly, i am an idiot.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 20, 2014)

^You do realize that was posted exactly one post above you, right?


----------



## Forkface (Jun 20, 2014)

Sofos said:


> ^You do realize that was posted exactly one post above you, right?



omg brb killin myself.

jesus i fail in so many lvls im sorry guys.


----------



## Joose (Feb 27, 2015)

New video for "Let Me Burn" has been released. Too gory for my taste, but some of y'all may dig it.

NSFW at all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5tXsWlcj7g


----------



## Alpha-Dee (Feb 28, 2015)

I wonder when the dvd's coming out, can't wait for that! I believe the original release date was supposed to be this month?


----------



## Kyleb1130 (Apr 14, 2015)

AlexWadeWC said:


> hahaha woops



Random ik, but hey Alex! How's it going? Its awesome that you guys are gonna play the Mayhem Festival this year(2015)


----------



## Mattykoda (Jan 8, 2016)

This has been out for a couple days now but I love the cinematography in these videos. Also really excited for a new album this year and in an interview I read Alex said there might some clean vocals in it so that will be interesting.


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 27, 2016)

Out June 24th
Track Listing:
1. The Void
2. Mark of the Blade
3. Elitist Ones
4. Bring Me Home
5. Tremors
6. A Killing Industry
7. Tormented
8. Brotherhood
9. Dwell in the Shadows
10. Venomous
11. Decennium

Alex's words
&#8220;It&#8217;s the most dynamic record we&#8217;ve done, in the sense that one song can be very aggressive while the next one will be softer and sentimental,&#8221; guitarist Alex Wade asserts. &#8220;At this point in our career and as we grow older, we are taking a more open-minded approach to creating our music, allowing what we think sounds good to evolve naturally, rather than to just write what is expected of us.

Tour dates and what not : http://metalblade.com/whitechapel/
Can't wait to see them on August 14th


----------



## jc986 (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm excited to hear the rest of the album. Not crazy about the new song, but perhaps it will grow on me.


----------



## Draceius (Apr 27, 2016)

Well the production on this is much nicer than it was on OEW, and I prefer how Phil's vocals on this sound, so I'm looking forward to this. I see people complaining about it being boring but honestly I've been looking for simplistic stuff like this, things that just make me want to get up and hit .... because it's heavy, this hits that for me.


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 27, 2016)

^ And that is now my signature


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm really enjoying "Mark of the Blade", kinda reminds me of what would happen if Phil Bozeman fronted a G-tuned Bury Your Dead. I'm definitely looking forward to hearing the rest of the album!


----------



## Mattykoda (May 19, 2016)

New song up


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (May 21, 2016)

Both of the new songs I find rather boring, but I like "The Void" more. Oh well, I'm excited to see what else they come up with, I'm not concerned that the album is going to be bad or anything. I enjoyed Our Endless War a lot, and their self titled is probably my favorite, but I can like everything they do.


----------



## Joose (May 21, 2016)

I feel exactly as I did in the months leading up to Our Endless War's release... underwhelmed but not at all disappointed. Yet Our Endless War became my favorite WC album within a few days of its release. 

I think, for me, WC is one of those bands where I know (to an extent) what I'll be getting, but once I hear the entire album, I'm glad I got exactly what I expected. I mean, I was so bored by "The Saw Is The Law"... then it became a favorite and very frequently listened to track.

So ready to hear it all. Bring it onnnnnnnn.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (May 22, 2016)

Joose said:


> I think, for me, WC is one of those bands where I know (to an extent) what I'll be getting, but once I hear the entire album, I'm glad I got exactly what I expected.



Yes.

This is a perfect description of Whitechapel. I would not want them to ever do some major shift because they just sound good doing what they're doing.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jun 13, 2016)

"Mark of the Blade" is now up for streaming...the clean vocals in "Bring Me Home" are amazing! 

Whitechapel Streaming New Album "Mark Of The Blade" | Theprp.com


----------



## SD83 (Jun 13, 2016)

They are. I don't listen to them very often, but this sounds very different from Exile or Our endless war in some parts. A bit slow in parts, but not bad at all.


----------



## extendedsolo (Jun 13, 2016)

BrailleDecibel said:


> "Mark of the Blade" is now up for streaming...the clean vocals in "Bring Me Home" are amazing!
> 
> Whitechapel Streaming New Album "Mark Of The Blade" | Theprp.com



Sounds a little like Mudvayne LD50 era with those clean vocals


----------



## Droptune666 (Jun 13, 2016)

The intro groove riff to "Tremors" is great!


----------



## Decipher (Jun 13, 2016)

Slower grove overall to the album which is cool. It'll take a couple of listens to make a full evaluation.

My ONLY annoyance right now is the guitar tone. I can't stand that "clangy" tone they got going on....... CLANG-bu-boooooow-CLANG-CL-CLANG-Booooooow...... Annoyed me with Our Endless War but it seems to be even more prominent on this album.


----------



## lewis (Jun 13, 2016)

Decipher said:


> Slower grove overall to the album which is cool. It'll take a couple of listens to make a full evaluation.
> 
> My ONLY annoyance right now is the guitar tone. I can't stand that "clangy" tone they got going on....... CLANG-bu-boooooow-CLANG-CL-CLANG-Booooooow...... Annoyed me with Our Endless War but it seems to be even more prominent on this album.



isnt that tone like cliche EVH 5150 type "djent" tone? seems so anyway. I love the saturation in their tone personally.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 13, 2016)

lewis said:


> isnt that tone like cliche EVH 5150 type "djent" tone? seems so anyway. I love the saturation in their tone personally.


Yup, I think you're right on that..... Goddamn I hate that "d" word....  But yeah it's THAT tone. 

I loved their tone up to the self titled album. Thick and mean.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jun 13, 2016)

Decipher said:


> Slower grove overall to the album which is cool. It'll take a couple of listens to make a full evaluation.
> 
> My ONLY annoyance right now is the guitar tone. I can't stand that "clangy" tone they got going on....... CLANG-bu-boooooow-CLANG-CL-CLANG-Booooooow...... Annoyed me with Our Endless War but it seems to be even more prominent on this album.



That's my one gripe when I heard Mark of the Blade. Other than that, the rest of the songs sound pretty good
Still think Phil must've gotten some inspiration from Tool when doing his vocals on Bring Me Home


----------



## Mattykoda (Jun 13, 2016)

Giving it my first listen now


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jun 13, 2016)

Decipher said:


> My ONLY annoyance right now is the guitar tone. I can't stand that "clangy" tone they got going on....... CLANG-bu-boooooow-CLANG-CL-CLANG-Booooooow...... Annoyed me with Our Endless War but it seems to be even more prominent on this album.



My brother and I were just talking about this right before I got on here, and I agree, that is about my only annoyance with this album...it has kind of a similar guitar tone to "Death is the Only Mortal" by The Acacia Strain, though not quite to that extent.


----------



## Draceius (Jun 14, 2016)

After giving it two listens I'm going to give my initial opinion then after like a couple weeks I'll know how I completely feel about this. But right now I'm sort of in some weird limbo with most of the songs where I feel Phil's vocals are fantastic, I really like what he's doing right now, where he's taken them and how he incorporated cleans, but on the flip side I feel the guitar tone and the mixing of the guitar layers makes it hard to enjoy some of the song (as bits get smothered and sound off as a result) and in some cases makes it hard to listen to because it's actually slightly painful (like 1:30 in "A Killing Industry" hurts a bit for me). 

However, with that said there are definitely songs that I loved in there immediately (I already stated before I liked the Mark of the Blade track and I really took Brotherhood, Venomous, Bring me Home and Decennium. So maybe the whole album will grow on me, but regardless I enjoyed it and it's solid none the less.


----------



## Mattykoda (Jun 24, 2016)

New music video for elitist ones. Good to see all the sigs in action


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 24, 2016)

ugh guitar tone sucks so much, it's like they ran through 5 tube screamers for good measure.


----------



## lewis (Jun 25, 2016)

Mprinsje said:


> ugh guitar tone sucks so much, it's like they ran through 5 tube screamers for good measure.



haha Boss deathmetal.

but in all seriousness I actually love the tone and its the sort of thing I personally dial my Kemper into sound like for recorded guitar tones. I think the bass needs to be way better in that sound to really beef up their tones but just the guitars dont sound bad to me.

different strokes I guess

p.s that is pure Kemper tone right there. Can hear it a mile off


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2016)

They've used Kempers ever since the self-titled album. Not sure why it doesn't sound as beefy here. It's the overall production that sounds pretty lackiing.

Groovy as .... song though.


----------



## lewis (Jun 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They've used Kempers ever since the self-titled album. Not sure why it doesn't sound as beefy here. It's the overall production that sounds pretty lackiing.
> 
> Groovy as .... song though.



Yeah I knew that except for Self Titled. That I didnt know. Nice!!


----------



## Maybrick (Jun 26, 2016)

On the first listen through I dont think its a bad album. Like a few people have mentioned its what I expected from the guys.

I'm looking forward to seeing them in the UK in the winter with Thy Art Is Murder - that's going to be an awesome gig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 26, 2016)

lewis said:


> Yeah I knew that except for Self Titled. That I didnt know. Nice!!



Yeah, from what I remember they used an EVH 5153 profile for the self-titled. Album after that was Diezel Hebert. Not sure what's going on with this album.


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 26, 2016)

I thought they moved from 5153 to Axe-Fx?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 26, 2016)

rexbinary said:


> I thought they moved from 5153 to Axe-Fx?



They used a Kemper starting with the self-titled album with a 5153 patch. Before that they used real 5153s.


----------



## cronux (Jul 11, 2016)

went over the new album, getting kind of a Slipknot Iowa 2.0 vibe over 70% of the material...but maybe that's just me, also - if the tuning was one note higher (drop a I think?) the guitar tone would agree with me more.

Other than that it's a nice record - love the clean vocals and the more groovy approach this time


----------



## that short guy (Jul 11, 2016)

I've given the new record a few listens now and I think it's a pretty solid record. It's not my favorite, that's still a tie between the self-titled and a new era of corruption.

My only real complaint about the record is I feel like the bass isn't loud/present enough in the mix but that's a taste thing, someone else might think it's perfect the way it is


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm really digging the new record overall, love some of the grooves on this album


----------



## Smoked Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

Ben Harclerode is out. I hope they can get a competitive replacement, it's gonna be hard to find someone as beastly and tasty on the drums as he is.


----------



## lewis (Aug 14, 2017)

Smoked Porter said:


> Ben Harclerode is out. I hope they can get a competitive replacement, it's gonna be hard to find someone as beastly and tasty on the drums as he is.


fuuuuuuuck what!!!!//?? 
He is a total beast. Wonder what the reason is?.
hate when lineups get altered.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

Evidently he was unhappy in the band, so he quit.


----------



## lewis (Aug 14, 2017)

Smoked Porter said:


> Evidently he was unhappy in the band, so he quit.


Why is there nothing on their FB page about it?. 
And i meant i wonder why he is unhappy. New sound not for him? He cannot stand the guys any more? He wants to be a session drummer for Taylor Swift?. All possiblities haha


----------



## that short guy (Aug 14, 2017)

lewis said:


> Why is there nothing on their FB page about it?.
> And i meant i wonder why he is unhappy. New sound not for him? He cannot stand the guys any more? He wants to be a session drummer for Taylor Swift?. All possiblities haha



Dude you joke but her songs could be super interesting with some metal drumming added...........


----------



## rexbinary (Aug 15, 2017)

It's on Ben's Twitter.

https://twitter.com/BenHarclerode/status/895287004727869440


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 1, 2018)

New single out today, it's lit fam! (do the kids still say that?)



Seriously though, liking this much better than anything off Mark of the Blade.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice and doomy (not meaning like the genre, before some metal scholar fills their diaper).

Anybody else immediately see the cover art as a spooky version of this? I'm not suggesting a ripoff, just noticing the similarity.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 1, 2018)

Not really feeling this new song at all.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 2, 2018)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Not really feeling this new song at all.


Same here. Not bad, but rather forgetable. I usually prefer their slower songs, but this one doesn't do anything for me right now. Then again, that is true for most of their songs while some totally blow me away, and those aren't necessarily the singles. On the plus side, I had almost forgotten they had a new record coming


----------



## buriedoutback (Nov 2, 2018)

Brimstone - 1 listen.
I haven't really been much of a fan since New Era... Self-titled was ok. I really loved Exile and New Era.
I felt War and Blade were pretty 'meh' but I do like that 1 song: 'the saw is the law'. 
Honestly, War and Blade were just sorta boring to me. This was compounded by that documentary they put out (which was a lot of slow motion artry-shots).
On Brimstone : Sorry dudes, at the 1:23 mark I was already checking the runtime to see how long the song was... I already forget how it sounds... and when it ended, I was like "oh thats it? same boring riff for 3 minutes..." 
Thumbs down.


----------



## Mattykoda (Nov 2, 2018)

Now to play the long waiting game until the end of march to hear the entire record. Always enjoy me some new Whitechapel.


----------



## AdenM (Nov 4, 2018)

I wouldn't say I'm a hardcore Whitechapel fan, but the vibe/sound and album art are all A+ for me here. Brimstone isn't outwardly catchy, but it's a great listen and I keep coming back to it - nice riffs.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 5, 2018)

AdenM said:


> I wouldn't say I'm a hardcore Whitechapel fan, but the vibe/sound and album art are all A+ for me here. Brimstone isn't outwardly catchy, but it's a great listen and I keep coming back to it - nice riffs.



This. I don't usually get down with Whitechapel unless I'm feeling those deathcore vibes and just want something to scratch that itch.
But this one sounds promising. Put it on for background music and found myself stopping what I was doing to listen to it, which usually means good things


----------



## Demartan (Feb 20, 2019)

VERY pleasantly surprised by this, holy fuck


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2019)

I feel like Im in the minority of people that was meh on WC's early deathcore stuff, but felt they got better and better with each new release. They're one of the few bands I felt that changes their sound perfectly without skipping a beat. 

And yeah, I love this new song. Holy shit as those clean vocals.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 21, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel like Im in the minority of people that was meh on WC's early deathcore stuff, but felt they got better and better with each new release. They're one of the few bands I felt that changes their sound perfectly without skipping a beat.
> 
> And yeah, I love this new song. Holy shit as those clean vocals.



Not alone, their newer stuff is great. This album is the first one I've actually gotten excited for, I've been waiting for this to drop since the first single launched.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 21, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel like Im in the minority of people that was meh on WC's early deathcore stuff, but felt they got better and better with each new release. They're one of the few bands I felt that changes their sound perfectly without skipping a beat.
> 
> And yeah, I love this new song. Holy shit as those clean vocals.



Not in the minority at all. I only really started to enjoy them when Our Endless War was released. That album has been what I listen to on the morning cycle into work every day haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Not in the minority at all. I only really started to enjoy them when Our Endless War was released. That album has been what I listen to on the morning cycle into work every day haha.



They never clicked with me until I stumbled upon I, Dementia one day. Then I heard the rest of the S/T album and I was hooked.


----------



## SD83 (Feb 22, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Not in the minority at all. I only really started to enjoy them when Our Endless War was released. That album has been what I listen to on the morning cycle into work every day haha.


Same here. The old stuff is interesting and great in a live show to just get into the pit and go crazy, but when it comes to listening, I prefer the newer records a lot. And from what I've heard so far it's going to be the same with this new one.


----------



## setsuna7 (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Razerjack (Mar 21, 2019)

Liked all the singles so far, musically this is a step they definitely needed to make.


----------



## MikeNeal (Mar 21, 2019)

the new song sounds like Five Finger Death Punch. but in a good way.


----------



## Vyn (Mar 21, 2019)

setsuna7 said:


>




Holy shit. This is amazing


----------



## Vyn (Mar 28, 2019)

Early live stream of the whole album


----------



## Demartan (Mar 29, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Early live stream of the whole album



REALLY digging the entire cd front to back


----------



## setsuna7 (Mar 29, 2019)

Demartan said:


> REALLY digging the entire cd front to back



Got it a day early from iTunes. can't stop listening. This is their Masterpiece.


----------



## Kaura (Mar 29, 2019)

Listened through the whole album once at work today. Sounded really good from what I could pick up since there was an industrial cooler humming over my head the whole time. I can already imagine all the old fans bitching about how they've gone soft but personally I never could get into the old albums and still can't. Now they have pretty much perfect balance between br00tz and melody for my taste.

Edit: WaDDaW is probably my favorite song off the album. Didn't really dig it when I heard it the first time but now it's been pretty much the only song in general I've been listening to during past two weeks or so.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 29, 2019)

I can't get over that groove in Black Bear. 
Haven't had the chance to listen to the full album yet, but based purely off of the singles alone I'm ready to call this their best album. 

...that riff is _so *gross*_.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2019)

I only got halfway in before I had to turn it off. Not because I hated it, but I got distracted by other things. 

But man, I wish more bands evolved as gracefully as Whitechapel has.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Mar 29, 2019)

Song 6 and 7 were killer. The rest of the album was meh. I was never a Whitechapel fan to begin with though so whatever.

I just do not like what they are doing. I feel they are trying too hard, doing too much and that it is just all over the place.

Song 1 sounded like they wanted to be a black metal band but just didn't quite know what to do. I dislike the two "soft" or "hit single" songs. On their own, from another band then cool. They weren't that bad but from a band like this idk. just my opinion, and the singer sounded like Corey Taylor, plus there was some Devin Townsend ripoffs on the vocals in a couple other songs AND finally, one of the songs was a blatant Korn ripoff.

6/10 from me. Two completely killer songs mixed in the middle of a copycat album with an identity crisis. The production however was extremely good.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 30, 2019)

i really like this album, the best since This Is Exile for sure


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Mar 30, 2019)

This is Exile is the last album I liked too... haven’t heard the new one! Time to download


----------



## aesthyrian (Mar 30, 2019)

I slept on this band for years, every time I checked them out it just came off as generic, uninspired, half-hearted death metal. People kept calling it deathcore.

But this, this is awesome. Like, really fucking awesome. I think I may be a fan.


----------



## aesthyrian (Mar 30, 2019)

Just found out that Navene Koperweis of Animosity/Animals as Leaders/Entheos fame played the drums on this record. Prob should guessed from that snare.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Mar 31, 2019)

I’ve listen to the valley now... all I can say is I like Whitechapel again


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine (Mar 31, 2019)

It's a great album to me


----------



## AdenM (Mar 31, 2019)

My favorite Whitechapel album since This is Exile IMO. Love the progression they've made - record is solid all the way through, with a nice focus on atmosphere. Hope it blows up even more for them!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m loving this album so far. I think When a Demon defiles a witch is my favorite Whitechapel song of all time now.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 2, 2019)

I was playing "Reprogrammed to hate" the other day, not my favourite band but their songs are fun to play. The groove is strong and even simple riffs stand out nicely.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm really enjoying it also. I liked Mark of the Blade, but this is definitely a step up. Seems more aggressive/riffy and less chuggy. Not that there isn't any chug, it is Whitechapel lol.


----------

